# The Cricket Channel



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2011)

Does this thread needs an explanation?  


I know that there are not much cricket lovers @ TDF! Many hate it!  I don't mind at all!


Upcoming International Fixtures: (Upto August 31, 2011)




Spoiler



**k.min.us/icnhpI.png
*


----------



## nims11 (Jul 24, 2011)

i like cricket(only international matches).


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i like cricket(only international matches).



 Same here... I don't like IPL much..

*Current Update: 
*
Eng 72/5 (31.0 ov, MJ Prior 5*, EJG Morgan 5*, P Kumar 1/39) - Lunch | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

India should win today. Tendulkar is in fever though


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't expect India to win. However, they must atleast save the match.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

I think we can pull it off. Tendulkar will come at no. 7


----------



## nims11 (Jul 25, 2011)

i will be a draw


----------



## .exe (Jul 25, 2011)

I like cricket the most !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 25, 2011)

It will be hard to save this test match, let alone win it.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

England a wicket away from victory! 

*Update*: England win by 196 runs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2011)

Number one team got ownt bigtime


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

The World Champions , the no.1 Test Team lost



			
				 thetechfreak said:
			
		

> India should win today


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, there were 329582048 cricket threads created. each one of them died.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 26, 2011)

woah..the next england india game in 3 days???Isn't that too soon??Will they get practice matches in between??


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2011)

I too love ODIs and some compitive Test matches...
obviously not like yesterdays where they just try to draw the match by defending every ball.

I love playing cricket computer game...its just my fav and I used to beat everyone in cricket 2007


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Geeks dont like Cricket it seems


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like India have their work cut out 
Bad news- BBC Sport - India wait on Zaheer Khan injury for Trent Bridge Test









ico said:


> lol, there were 329582048 cricket threads created. each one of them died.



Not to mention flaming by the veterans of the FOOTBALL CHANNEL and posts like I like WWE




SPAM POSTS- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1210735-post89.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1191675-post28.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/124592-only-cricket-rulezzzz-here.html This went quite far for a good discussion


----------



## .exe (Jul 28, 2011)

The best thing is that SEHWAG will be present at the 2nd test with England !


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Not to mention flaming by the veterans of the FOOTBALL CHANNEL and posts like I like WWE


err just forget about it..that guy was an idiot - a moron to be precise and deserved to be flamed.

I had myself created a couple of Cricket threads which died.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

.exe said:


> The best thing is that SEHWAG will be present at the 2nd test with England !



sehwag comming back...really??? I didnt saw anywhere mentioned like this...

If he comes back then it would be great...we r not getting good opening in any matches...either mukund or his partner get out..

3rd test from tommorow or sunday


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

Tomorrow !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 28, 2011)

no zaheer khan for the second test....


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

nothing can be done...zaheer have too many fitness problems

and Ishant and munaf sometimes clicks and sometimes fuuussssssssss

lets see if out Great Indian Batting linup clicks and make 500 runs then we will surely win


----------



## KDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

I expect Sreesanth & Yuvraj to be in the playing XI in place of Zaheer & Gambhir respectively. 

*Update*: I said it!! 

Indian team:

A Mukund, R Dravid, VVS Laxman, SR Tendulkar, SK Raina, Yuvraj Singh, MS Dhoni*†, Harbhajan Singh, P Kumar, S Sreesanth, I Sharma


India won the toss and elected to field


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont like Yuvraj now
Too much attitude


----------



## KDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

2nd Test: England v India at Nottingham, Jul 29-Aug 2, 2011 | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2011)

soo they didnt try amit mishra and still with dhonis friend harbhajan singh...

this way other good spinner will never ever get a chance...bhajji cant even spin the ball properly...amit mishra can spin quit a bit


----------



## KDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

We're going good...

@techfreak: This ain't a reality show where attitude & all matters. This is CRICKET. As long as the player is playing fair & good, this attitude & dtuff doesn't matter.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 31, 2011)

What a waste of effort by bowlers..India should have alteast got 125 Runs lead.


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2011)

125 runs lead, and this game would have been in the bag. Need to bowl those English retards out at around 200.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Rahul Dravid.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Rahul Dravid.



Class apart... 



> Mr. Dravid,
> 
> Gautam is taking x ray - will you open? Okay.
> Dhoni wants to bowl - will you keep? Okay.
> ...



Some page posted this on fb...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2011)

why was Broad allowed to take a hattrick 

That too MS Dhone was dismissed


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 1, 2011)

Target is 478 for an unlikely victory. And Mukund, on a king pair, is dropped off the 1st ball!!

6/1 now.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

The test is gone ! 

Dravid (


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2011)

unless laxman scores 150 like bell..we are doomed...


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2011)

Implosion.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

We are done ! 

What a poor display by the team .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2011)

no..unless tendulkar scores 200 & yuvraj 100...then we need dhoni to score 50..otherwise we are doomed...

no worries..tendulkar will score his all time best with harbhajan scoring a 100 not out...no worries guys,its just a small hitch in our nig plan...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 1, 2011)

^


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2011)

I am missing those idiots who said Sachin shouldn't be credited specially for the WC victory, where are they and where are their players?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 2, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> no..unless tendulkar scores 200 & yuvraj 100...then we need dhoni to score 50..otherwise we are doomed...
> 
> no worries..tendulkar will score his all time best with harbhajan scoring a 100 not out...no worries guys,its just a small hitch in our nig plan...









ithehappy said:


> I am missing those idiots who said Sachin shouldn't be credited specially for the WC victory, where are they and where are their players?



But still there is too much hype created by the media for the 100th 100.

There is a high chance that our team will be whitewashed in the current series. Memories of 1974 and Wadekar??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok guys soo we lost both the test matches...and we learnt some great things - 

1. without sehwag we cannot make 478 in 5 sessions
2. Dravid has the best tecqnique of all
3. Dhoni is not ment for test...shoo him off and get a keeper who can bat in test
4. Tendulkar is not in form
5. bhajji cant turn the ball but while batting he can turn the bat very well... soo he is a poor batsman who can bowl sometimes..call amit mishra urgently
6. ishant need lots of training from waseem akram or glen mcgrath

If u have any thing more add...in both test they played like any local team like mumbai 11 or chennai 11...


----------



## KDroid (Aug 2, 2011)

We got pwned... big time!

and... Tendulkar is always in form... watch out for the next 2 matches! 



____

My Prediction --->

3rd Test : India'll win

4th Test : Draw

Outcome = India will still hold the No. 1 position


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

how about both we win and series gets draw...dhoni ki izzat bach jaegi...he never lost a series na


----------



## KDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> how about both we win and series gets draw...dhoni ki izzat bach jaegi...he never lost a series na



Possible.. But, let's be practical..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

I will take two good performances rather than the extra ordinary things you guys are expecting


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> how about both we win and series gets draw...dhoni ki izzat bach jaegi...he never lost a series na


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome back dravid in the ODI team...U r saving test team from failing (total team getting out for 100 ) ...and now its time to save our beloved world cup winning ODI team

BTW Dravid too have 10000+ runs in ODI...nobody can write it off just like that


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like cricket.my favourite game...


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 6, 2011)

dravid announces retirment from ODI and T20!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> dravid announces retirment from ODI and T20!!!



wait what??he just got selected...is this a joke??

EDIT:- ok so he is quitting after the england odi series...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wait what??he just got selected...is this a joke??
> 
> EDIT:- ok so he is quitting after the england odi series...



 so ultimately he is not happy that he got selected in england series... soo he announced his retirement soo that the selectors could never select him again...

anyways next 2 series r home series soo we dont have to worry...our team will make 500 in every 1st inning here and we will forget the loss in england


----------



## KDroid (Aug 7, 2011)

Zaheer ruled out of series!

India in England 2011: Zaheer Khan ruled out of series | Cricket News | England v India 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo

Injured seamer out for 14-16 weeks, RP Singh to replace him


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Ok guys soo we lost both the test matches...and we learnt some great things -
> 
> 1. without sehwag we cannot make 478 in 5 sessions


And with him we have a lottery in our team. Welcome with a DUCK 

0-4. England toyed with us, us, the World Champions


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2011)

no worries guy,this is of course a small prob...sreesanth is gonna dance his wickets out...my prediction..england will score 300...india will take out the 80 lead & score 500...& then we win..just like how england beat us before...we are gonna give england a taste of their own medicine...


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## azzu (Aug 11, 2011)

^^


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2011)

I think we will lose this series bad and end up blaming IPL.
Unacceptable from the World-Champions 


Remember how Australlia Dominated


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 11, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> no worries guy,this is of course a small prob...sreesanth is gonna dance his wickets out...my prediction..england will score 300...india will take out the 80 lead & score 500...& then we win..just like how england beat us before...we are gonna give england a taste of their own medicine...


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2011)

England- 456/3. Lead by 232 runs, 7 wickets in hand. I am betting my whole siggy if India wins it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2011)

shite bowlers... all of 'em


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> shite bowlers... all of 'em


How about batsmen?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How about batsmen?



if bowlers are like 2/10 then batsmen are not doing much better , they're like 2.5/10


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2011)

india going to loose again...they r making 500 runs and every batsman make half century...

and what about our super batsmans ...they cant even make double figures...shame... 

BCCI do some match fixing and draw the series ASAP  that u can do


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> if bowlers are like 2/10 then batsmen are not doing much better , _they're like 2.5/10_



_For this series_, otherwise we always had won for the batsmen, so we can't blame them totally, how many times bowlers won us something?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 12, 2011)

PREPARE TO SEE A NEVER BEFORE SCENE OF INDIA'S BATTING...it will be a lesson in batting for history in cricket...

Edit:-Ahh ****,sehwag out..no worries...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 12, 2011)

lol.... sehwag saala guest appearence k liye england aya hai


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> PREPARE TO SEE A NEVER BEFORE SCENE OF INDIA'S BATTING...it will be a lesson in batting for history in cricket...
> 
> Edit:-Ahh ****,sehwag out..no worries...


Nope, India will bat well in this innings, I bet.
And as I said, Sehwag is a lottery. How can we even depend on someone who doesn't even has the appropriate techniques to play! This is not a damn 20-20 crap. I hate him all time, even when he made 300 against Pak and especially when he was compared with Sachin for his similarity in batting style with him, Jeez!!!


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol.... sehwag saala guest appearence k liye england aya hai


Well said.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Nope, India will bat well in this innings, I bet.
> And as I said, Sehwag is a lottery. How can we even depend on someone who doesn't even has the appropriate techniques to play! This is not a damn 20-20 crap. I hate him all time, even when he made 300 against Pak and especially when he was compared with Sachin for his similarity in batting style with him, Jeez!!!.


even thats what i meant...india will bat out its skins,,as for sehwag...


----------



## KDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

Sehwag - Golden Duck! Both Innings!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2011)

I feel bad for Sehwag. So many expectations and he scores a GOLDEN DUCK


----------



## KDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

> India slump towards heaviest defeat



India 134/7 (41.0 ov, MS Dhoni 16*, P Kumar 4*, GP Swann 2/42) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh God. I am feeling bad for India, and worse for Sachin, he was having some touch


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

Another thrashing may begin very soon today.



ithehappy said:


> Nope, India will bat well in this innings, I bet.
> And as I said, Sehwag is a lottery. *How can we even depend on someone who doesn't even has the appropriate techniques to play!* This is not a damn 20-20 crap. I hate him all time, even when he made 300 against Pak and especially when he was compared with Sachin for his similarity in batting style with him, Jeez!!!
> 
> Well said.




Who has the technique to bat in test cricket abroad in our team except Sachin, Dravid and Laxman? It is all because of this IPL. Because of this the newer generation is focussing on 20-20 shots rather than patience and test cricket technique.


----------



## azzu (Aug 18, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Who has the technique to bat in test cricket abroad in our team except Sachin, Dravid and Laxman? I



Gautam Gambhir,Suresh Raina ??

does this name click anything to u ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

azzu said:


> Gautam Gambhir,Suresh Raina ??
> 
> does this name click anything to u ?



Suresh Raina???


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

Gambhir certainly is very good Test Player but Raina....hmmmm....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2011)

raina can't play short balls...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2011)

raina, yuvraj, dhoni r totally odi and T20 players...
instead murli vijay could not succeed but he have good track record in longer format
pujara, jaffar they r far better test player.. 

I think they should try these players again + parthiv patel for his batting and keeping

Dhoni should rest for 1-2 months...


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 18, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Who has the technique to bat in test cricket abroad in our team except Sachin, Dravid and Laxman? It is all because of this IPL. Because of this the newer generation is focussing on 20-20 shots rather than patience and test cricket technique.


Keep Laxman out of that list.
Gautam should be there. He is a good batsman, very good.

Sachin plays 20-20 too, play nicely than some others, did that make him to change his technique? Nope, it's about the players terrible mentality, some thinks 20-20 is life, and how can I say they are wrong after the amount of money they get for it!


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Gambhir certainly is very good Test Player but Raina....hmmmm....


'I was referring to the Technique thing there not test or no-test player....
raina definitely has a good technique , but rather misses out on the patience thing


Ronnie11 said:


> raina can't play short balls...


does it mean he doesn't have technique...

the only players whom i dont see have a typical cricket technique are Dhoni and Sehwagh...
other than them all the top order batsmen play quite a game of class and technique ,perfect eg : Virat Kohli


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 19, 2011)

azzu said:


> 'I was referring to the Technique thing there not test or no-test player....
> raina definitely has a good technique , but rather misses out on the patience thing
> 
> does it mean he doesn't have technique...
> ...



 Can't play short balls = technique missing for playing short balls.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, at least rain Gods finally showed some mercy. But do England really need full 5 days to beat this India team?


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Who has the technique to bat in test cricket abroad in our team except Sachin, Dravid and Laxman?





abhijit_reddevil said:


> Can't play short balls = technique missing for playing short balls.



i guess u said Technique to bat , 
short ball can be exception(ek galthi sab ko maaf hai  )

i yet dont understand y isnt Pujara in playing 11


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2011)

azzu said:


> i guess u said Technique to bat ,
> short ball can be exception(ek galthi sab ko maaf hai  )
> 
> i yet dont understand y isnt Pujara in playing 11



pujara is out injured..hence wasn't selected for either emerging games nor the test squad


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> pujara is out injured..hence wasn't selected for either emerging games nor the test squad



ohh didnt know abt that....he is one of the frequent injured persons list...
i thought he was on the similar list as Robbin uthappa whom selectors frequently tend to neglect


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2011)

ok so we have again england 450/3 with 2 batsman above 150  I think bell will make a double this time

Indian bowlers r not at all effective


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

It's an indication to phase out the old brigade within the next 6-12 months and groom the next gen. Just watching the highlights of the Natwest Series 2002, and suddenly realize Zaheer, Yuvraj, Rahul, Sachin etc. are all 10 years older now.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Nope, India will bat well in this innings, I bet.
> And as I said, Sehwag is a lottery. How can we even depend on someone who doesn't even has the appropriate techniques to play! This is not a damn 20-20 crap. I hate him all time, even when he made 300 against Pak and especially when he was compared with Sachin for his similarity in batting style with him, Jeez!!!
> 
> Well said.



Check out his test cricket record! Who the hell are you to judge his techniques? His contribution to Indian Cricket cannot be neglected. Mind You, I am no Sehwag fan! And have you got a good reason to hate him?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Check out his test cricket record! *Who the hell are you to judge his techniques?* His contribution to Indian Cricket cannot be neglected. Mind You, I am no Sehwag fan! And have you got a good reason to hate him?


I am the one who can state TRUE facts, but you are NOT. Besides anyone can state about someones technique, if he has some knowledge about Cricket.
There are more than one reason why I hate him, but lets keep that off topic item out for now.
Sehwag has NO technique, forget about bad or good. Just because he made a triple hundred vs Pak or some stormy innings in NZ doesn't make him a good player.
And try to keep yourself calm, no need for any offensiveness.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am the one who can state TRUE facts, but you are NOT.



 


Btw, your post itself reveals your knowledge about Cricket.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Btw, your post itself reveals your knowledge about Cricket.


I am ignoring you.
Say whatever you wanna say if that's make you happy.


A great first session for India anyway. Dravid showed his class once again, but Mishra! Hm, Sehwag+Laxman+Raina+Dhoni<Mishra, 
Lets see how far he goes.


----------



## Joker (Aug 21, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Btw, your post itself reveals your knowledge about Cricket.


guess this post of him will reveal you everything abt him?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...st-122-crores-needed-become-rich-country.html

im not a sehwag fan either,but what he is talking is b$. sehwags having a bad time...just like the whole indian team.



ithehappy said:


> Keep Laxman out of that list.


laxman is IN that list noob.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2011)

You are ignored too, Joker.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am ignoring you.





ithehappy said:


> You are ignored too, Joker.


simple advice. Don't behave in a sissy way.

Just ignore and jog on. You aren't doing us, them, yourself and anyone a favour by mentioning it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol .


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2011)

ico said:


> simple advice. Don't behave in a sissy way.
> 
> *Just ignore and jog on*. You aren't doing us, them, yourself and anyone a favour by mentioning it.


I would have if I weren't quoted as 'Who the hell are you'.
How would you ignore someone if you were quoted the same?


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I would have if I weren't quoted as 'Who the hell are you'.
> How would you ignore someone if you were quoted the same?


You haven't played Cricket for India, mate.

Besides, I agree he isn't a very technical player. Smart slogger. But that itself is okay. You don't score two triple centuries just like that and average 53 in tests. Call one a fluke if you want to.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Joker said:


> guess this post of him will reveal you everything abt him?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...st-122-crores-needed-become-rich-country.html



 man!!

England 591/6d
India 300 & 94/2 (f/o) (23.1 ov) 

I don't think we would be able to save this match either.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2011)

Great first session again.
Mishra Half century, wow. Impressed with the way this fella is batting.
Sachin is just 28 away..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2011)

U r talking about mishra...its like finding a positive point in the sea of negativity

I am truly impressed by all england batsmans upto stuart broad ....they all made half centuries and centuries...
even bresnen made 2 half centuries and england made 3 double centuries in 4 matches...wow

------------------------------------------

Ok so india lost again by inning and 8 runs...after mishra got out all other players got out quickly

So we have lost 0-4 and with 3 matches by an inning+runs


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, 0-4, England whitewashed the World Champions.
Just an effect of IPL, lack of _actual_ practice, commitment and over confidence. Just see the way Dravid batted, he didn't look out of form for a single moment. But all the others did. A whole team can't have _bad time_, but some players can.
Anyway, lets see how we perform in the ODI's.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont know but I think sehwag, harbhajan, gambhir, yuvraj, zaheer , ishant sharma are not playing ODI

soo from the main team we have only tendulkar, dravid,raina,dhoni, srishant...

some new players have been called rahane and aroon...lets see


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2011)

gambhir is not playing??i thought he was selected....varun aaron looks like a good prospect..a good ol fashioned fast bowler...


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Problem is after IPL and particularly winning the World Cup, these guys have little motivation to play test cricket. Also most of their bodies cannot take the rigors of 5 days of continuous cricket. Zaheer Khan is a case in point. BCCI should realize this as early as possible, and choose the players accordingly. Losses are a part of game, even whitewash is OK, but the absolute lack of planning and preparation is what hurts. Sehwag was fit to play the last 2 tests but not the ODIs, Harbhajan is carrying an injury, but cleared to play Champions League for MI. WTH!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sehwag was fit to play the last 2 tests but not the ODIs, Harbhajan is carrying an injury, but cleared to play Champions League for MI. WTH!!!



How can Sehwag be fit for the tests but not the ODI's? He was never match fit for the English tour. Now he will go back home and do some ads instead of conditioning his body to become fit and resting.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> How can Sehwag be fit for the tests but not the ODI's? *He was never match fit for the English tour*. Now he will go back home and do some ads instead of conditioning his body to become fit and resting.




Then the question arises, why he was selected in the first place. And none of our players do off-season conditioning, which is one of the important aspects of a sportsperson. Look at R P Singh, he looks like fish out of water. What he was doing all this time, particularly after performing well in IPL, he should have kept himself fit and waiting for the chances?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Then the question arises, why he was selected in the first place. And none of our players do off-season conditioning, which is one of the important aspects of a sportsperson. Look at R P Singh, he looks like fish out of water. What he was doing all this time, particularly after performing well in IPL, he should have kept himself fit and waiting for the chances?



Correct and agreed. Also R.P. Singh looked all lost.

But dont worry, our team will soon have a home series, score tons of runs and win handsomely and all will be forgotten.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

If any team performs poorly against West Indies, or West Indies perform well against any team, then it's a sure-shot sign, that team is on a downward spiral.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

Now gambhir have blurred vision problem...he cant judge line and lenght


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Now gambhir have blurred vision problem...he cant judge line and lenght



????????


----------



## KDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

India register its first win (vs Sussex) on this England tour.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

Gambhirs problem Gambhir suffering from blurred vision - Rediff.com Sports


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are a few pics posted in World Cup thread after India won the Cup 

Still feeling Nostalgic!



Spoiler



*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131023.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131013.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130993.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130989.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130985.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130984.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130981.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131001.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130999.jpg


*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131018.jpg[/QUOTE]




Posted by Gaurav Bhattacharjee in that thread


----------



## KDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Epic photos!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 30, 2011)

Particularly needed at this time.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2011)

Yaah really after seeing them in those pics I feel we will get back to track very soon..

But really they need rest for some days...dhoni also have soar palm..he should also take rest and give pathivpatel  wicketkeeping


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 1, 2011)

Man IPL needs change. Its destroying cricket according to me


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2011)

And even we say IPL is a curse....then y did we loose 20-20 too...they must have practiced 20-20 in IPL

The actual thing is cricket is earning too much and players are becoming filmi hero rather then players..they are becomming fat, slow, always think twice before diving so that they dont get hurt...


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

So, we've an ODi coming up in 35 minutes.

India (possible): 1 Ajinkya Rahane, 2 Sachin Tendulkar, 3 Rahul Dravid, 4 Virat Kohli, 5 Suresh Raina, 6 Rohit Sharma, 7 MS Dhoni (capt / wk), 8 R Ashwin, 9 Praveen Kumar, 10 Munaf Patel, 11 R Vinay Kumar




> England win the toss, and Cook has decided to bowl. There's a bit of cloud cover and England expect the juice to help them. Graeme Swann is out injured, Samit Patel is their main spin option. Ben Stokes is playing too.
> 
> England 1 Alastair Cook (capt), 2 Craig Kieswetter (wk), 3 Jonathan Trott, 4 Ian Bell, 5 Eoin Morgan, 6 Ben Stokes, 7 Samit Patel, 8 Tim Bresnan, 9 Stuart Broad, 10 James Anderson, 11 Jade Dernbach.
> 
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

Tendulkar not playing thats a sad news but ajinka rahane seems a good player...

greame swann is also not playing


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

So Far.. So Good.. 

India 62/0 (12.3 ov)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

its 131/2 in 27 over....good score 

chutku parthiv patel playing good...even ajinkya rahane scored 40 good runs


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2011)

wow what an injury list
Sehwag
gauti
tendulkar
yuvraj
zaheer
harbhajan
ishant
Rohit sharma


we will have India A team competing 

parthiv patel
ajinkya rahane
badrinath
virat kohli
manoj tiwari
raina
pravin kumar
vinay kumar
Ashwin
munafpatel

Rahul Dravid
Dhoni


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> wow what an injury list
> Sehwag
> gauti
> tendulkar
> ...



Yeah! 

Btw,  we could have won the first ODI if rain was not to interrupt.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2011)

yaah true...we would have won it.

even if we would have D/L method we would have won it...even rain god is not with us 

there was lots of hype about our bench strength last year..lets see if they can perform


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2011)

this amazing series  we saw some young blood performing and some seniors running back to india to practice champions league 

The wall retired from ODI after playing for 15 years...good luck to him

Dhoni made 3 half centuries back to back soo I give him credit for good play

No bowler made any super efforts...maybe pravin kumar is the best of the lot

We lost Test 4-0 
20-20 - 1-0
ODI - 4-0

Now we are world number 5 in ODI and I think world no 3 in Test

Lets forget all statistics and enjoy champions league


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2011)

my prob is y didn't we try varun aaron & manoj tiwary more??Aaron wasn't used at all..vinay kumar got a call above him..ridiculous really...


----------



## KDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

Mumbai Indians 50/5 (11.3/20 ov)


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2011)

jabh bhi Yindia cricket match haarta hai....har Yindan k andar ka Cricket expert ujaagar hota hai.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Lol.. I read a very good Satire on this topic... Let me search the link...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2011)

kunal at last mumbai indians made 100  a defendable target for malinga

NSW 16/2


----------



## KDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

At one Point, NSW were 28/5. Then too, they managed to win (by 5 wickets with 3 overs remaining) ! 

Dhoni recently asked for rest claiming to be tired. Why the hell is he playing in the Champions League then? (Look, I'm not asking for reason. Everyone of us knows it!)


----------



## KDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, Yeah! We've one two in a row!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope India can whitewash the series.


----------



## azzu (Oct 22, 2011)

^ sure thats a possibility


----------



## KDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Let's see..


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

India 150/4

Overs- 33.4


----------



## KDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

from 80/0 to 80/3 

206/6 43.4 ov


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

Raina Runout was very bad


----------



## KDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nicely finished by MS. 271! I did not expect it!


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

Test cricket is real cricket. I can foresee retarded Team BCCI fans celebrating like no end if we win 5-0. But the fact is, Indian pitches are flat and suck. Still waiting for the customary average boosting test series at home.

Good to see young players performing though. Jadeja is a different player now and Rahane has good potential.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Test cricket is real cricket. I can foresee retarded Team BCCI fans celebrating like no end if we win 5-0.* But the fact is, Indian pitches are flat and suck.* Still waiting for the customary average boosting test series at home.
> 
> Good to see young players performing though. Jadeja is a different player now and Rahane has good potential.



+1 to bolder part. Indian cricket team always tend to get over those overseas tour by winning big in India, and as we all know public memory is very sort. 2-3 good performance, and they will forget previous continuous bad performance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

Clean sweep complete


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> he fact is, Indian pitches are flat and suck.


The real fact is , All the Asian Pitches are similar ..
u cant change something that is geographical ..

English people r accustomed to their and Indians to their(our)..

it wud b interesting if we could see how they perform on a neutral venue though.

eager to see how AAron performs in the future.(if he is picked for further series)


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Winning matters. They make pitches suited to their bowlers. Even their spinners couldn't perform well on 'spin-friendly' tracks.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Indian batting back to being ****..carried forward from england...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2011)

but openers played well today...both sehwag and gambhir practicing for next ODI series in Australia 

Dont worry WI will be all out in 200 run and we will win


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> but openers played well today...both sehwag and gambhir practicing for next ODI series in Australia
> 
> Dont worry WI will be all out in 200 run and we will win



200+the lead..will take it to 300+ & india has been struggling to score even 300


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2011)

they have just 120 runs lead right now and we already got 2 of there wicket...tomorrow they will get all out and we will have 2 days to chase it  *My Predictions*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

The type of start India get is crucial. If Sehwag is dismissed for a very low score it will be difficult. A lot depends on Dravid too

I am pretty sure they will be dismissed today.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2011)

now WI is 65/5 ...it seems we r going the right way


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats awesome. I donot have Neo. Keeping a tab with Sify scores.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2011)

WI made a good 180 even after a collapse of 84/7
but we need only 276 to win....lets see


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope India get there. No need to rush. Lots of time left. We should be able to pull it off


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2011)

yup now that we need just 125 runs more and all big players like tendulkar, dravid, laxman r there...we will win for sure


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Winning for India is inevitable 
Hope they wont blunder.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

This test match is getting boring.. Ultra slow batting. After Sehwag was dismissed, run rate was merely ~2. I'm wondering why? Are they afraid of this WI bowling attack?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2011)

@d6bmg but we still have 2 days left...y take the risk...we have seen batting collapse in both indian inning and west indies inning....better play dravid style and win for sure


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

no one is afraid of anything. The first innings India got out cheaply due to this. Lacked patience. Now they have learnt and they will go home winning I guess.

======================



India need 76 runs to win


----------



## KDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

India require another 8 runs with 6 wickets remaining. Why didn't they just let this finish before lunch? Lunch could have been delayed a little. Never Mind.

1 run required.. and Yuvraj is out. Sigh...

Dhoni will score the winning run! 

Na... He had 4 balls. But still he didn't. Laxman will do it! 

Finished in Style... We Win!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

India have won by 5 wickets.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @d6bmg but we still have 2 days left...y take the risk...we have seen batting collapse in both indian inning and west indies inning....better play dravid style and win for sure



Batting style of Sehwag  FTW!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2011)

Had a pass for this game but didn't go to watch. 

So, good that Tendulkar didn't hit a century today. Otherwise I'd have regretted.

I've watched Kumble taking 10 wickets btw.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Had a pass for this game but didn't go to watch.
> 
> So, good that Tendulkar didn't hit a century today. Otherwise I'd have regretted.
> 
> I've watched Kumble taking 10 wickets btw.



Thats nice man 

Any chance you have taken pics while you were there??


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Thats nice man
> 
> Any chance you have taken pics while you were there??


nope. Who knew Kumble would be taking 10 wickets? 

I'm a frequent match goer btw.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2011)

wow thats great ICO 

tendulkar may make his 100th 100 hopefully in eden garden 

And this match was great for spinners...Ashwin took 9(3+6) wickets and ojha took 7 (6+1) too...bhajji ka patta cut gaya...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

@ico
What was your age when you saw Kumble do that feat?


----------



## KDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Australia 22/9


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## KDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I still think that Aussies will win this match.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

Classic match.



thetechfreak said:


> @ico
> What was your age when you saw Kumble do that feat?


five.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Australia 22/9



wow...great amazing

I wished they got all out for 23 runs itself...would be a world record 

but they made 47/10


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2011)

If I was a scientist I would have made a time machine for ICO.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2011)

Sa 81/1.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2011)

it will be interesting to see who will win...interesting collapse by both teams...Australia was saved by clark 151 else they had a collapse there too


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope sa win by 1 wicket.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope it is a tie.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2011)

This time at last India made a good score after a long time...3 centuries 

Laxman have made 3 centuries in all three test match played in Edan Garden...thats a good record

We will win for sure


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2011)

this is so boring.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2011)

aree ICO bhai ab jeet rahe hai to bhi boring...run rate is also nice 4.17

Australia tour ka wait karo...maza aaega


----------



## KDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

WI : 144/9 

the Australian tour would be a real challenge.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

ico said:


> this is so boring.


I guess T20 is very interesting for you eh 

Ok runrate is slow. But WI is no match. They are too much talk. Read many columns where Fidel Edwards bragged way too much about getting Tendulkar out.
They should make their game do the talking.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 16, 2011)

wi playing well now...tom india will get them out...with ease


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

Indians are stupid. WI aren't.even a test side any more.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 16, 2011)

ico said:


> Indians are stupid. WI aren't.even a test side any more.



Exactly. WI, Zimbabwe, Bangladesh (NZ upto some extend) are not a test side.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2011)

we didnt have a srilanka series for long...I think that would be interesting coz srilanka play spinner well and have quality spinner on there side

our spinners will flop in aussie coz of bouncy and swinging track...I hope umesh yadav will click there


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

lol @ Sri Lanka series. BCCI used to have a Sri Lanka series every 6 months. 

edit: terrific comeback by Windies. Great batting by Bravo. I hope they scrape a draw or win.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

Sachin Tendulkar : 94 

and R Ashwin : 103 

The match is turning interesting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

Sachin is to be rested for ODI series. Dhoni too. I think its good rather than make him chase the milestone. They will be rested for ODI series


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2011)

The only "test" match played in India after a long time. Good stuff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Come on Windies!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally Aaron takes a run.

2 in 2 needed to win.

2 in 1.

Draw.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 26, 2011)

Today Indian 'batsmen' teach everyone 'How to draw an already won test match'.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2011)

Comon people they were tailenders batting and its good that at least ashwin took the match to draw..The pitch was turning too much

What if ashwin got out then we would have lost the winning/drawn match


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Aaron shouldn't have taken a single on the last ball of the second last over.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Comon people they were tailenders batting and its good that at least ashwin took the match to draw..The pitch was turning too much
> 
> What if ashwin got out then we would have lost the winning/drawn match



Its the fault of top order, not the tailenders.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

who gives a damn about Kirrrkittt.

Waiting for the real Cricket series against Australia.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

ico said:


> who gives a damn about Kirrrkittt.
> 
> Waiting for the real Cricket series against Australia.



Contradiction?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 27, 2011)

ico said:


> who gives a damn about Kirrrkittt.
> 
> Waiting for the real Cricket series against Australia.



Australia isn't a good team anymore but an average team. But condition will 'favor' them ofc.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Contradiction?


Kirrrkittt = tests/ODIs in n00bcontinent.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2011)

Great 1st ODI...and good finish...a nailbiting finish 

good that our bowling as well as tail end batting is improving...or else in old days after 6 wickets we used to switch off the TV


----------



## KDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

Booked tickets for the 4th ODI. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2011)

Good work kunal  it seems both teams r evenly matched...coz no one knows who will click other day  

rohit sharma is an exception but he is the most over rated new player who did not perform ever according to his name/fame. Hope he does well in comming matches too


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Kohli is going to get a fixed spot in the team. In the long run not sure if Rohits spot is as secured as Kohli.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2011)

Kohli will definitely be in team India...he is a good player and ideal player to come in place of rahul dravid.....and maybe someday he will be the next captain of India too.

Rohit sharma have a direct competition with yuvraj singh for that spot...if yuvraj comes back rohit sharma will be dropped....ultimately yuvraj singh was the Man of the tournament in this worldcup


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Kohli is going to get a fixed spot in the team. In the long run not sure if Rohits spot is as secured as Kohli.



Kohli seems to the next Indian cricket team captain after Dhoni. Actually things are going in that way.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ It's to early to say that.


----------



## TheGamer (Dec 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Kohli seems to the next Indian cricket team captain after Dhoni. Actually things are going in that way.



Actually i agree. Even Sunil Gavaskar said that Kohli cud be the future India captain sumday provided he keeps a check on his aggression while commentating during the England series. Because man does kohli get charged up easily or wat??

He needs 2 keep a check on it esp. wid AUS series cuming up. Those aussies will do nethg 2 get under his skin & get his wicket.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2011)

Kohli was a captain of under-19 team which won world cup...I think that makes him qualified for a good captain

If he remains in the team for another year he surely will become captain.

BTW suppose if dhoni resigns due to some factor who will be the next ODI captain of indian team???


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Have anyone noticed the expression of Kohli, when given out lbw? Its like he's abusing. Sad! Sometimes he forgets that its just a game.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol we don't need to know exactly what swear word he used. Edited.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2011)

200 !!!

Well played Sehwag


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2011)

stopped watching after Gambhir ran himself out, felt Sehwag will follow next. was proved wrong & didn't miss a single ball since. well played viru


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

lol, Sehwag hits 200...no one gives a damn.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2011)

i still rate tendulkar's 200 higher because it was scored against a tougher side..but wow what an innings..sehwag take a bow...


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

^ both were on flat pitches.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ But even on falt pitch 219 runs have to score. Bowlers won't gift runs away.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2011)

It was an entertaining inning by sehwag...it was like he touches a ball on any side and it was going for 4's 

Comparing Tendulkar and sehwag is not right...after all tendulkar have scored nearly twice the total runs sehwag have scored and have a much better average

Sehwag ka balla jab chalta hai to acche acche ball karna bhool jate hai


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2011)

But...Sehwag literally killed Gambhir and Raina on the way...

Both the run-out were on his call. Specially gambhir.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ worthy sacrifice.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Specially gambhir.



himself to blame.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2011)

I would blame Sehwag. 

It was his call and he did call. Gambhir saw nowhere, trusted him and ran till half crease. The nSehwag sent him back but it was too late.

Gambhir was unfortunate. Raina kinda underestimated Wi fielding. Still, Sehwag's call.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol Sehwag.


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2011)

Man!! Things would be so different if the catch wasn't dropped 
I really wanted the record to stay with Sachin!

But congrats to Sehwag! Great innings..


----------



## KDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

I witnessed it all. Epic experience!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ Missed? no problem, download the match.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Now everyone is updating there status on facebook that Sehwag is the first *human* to score 200 to look cool.

What was that saying,i forgot


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2011)

1st human  soo that means sehwag became superhuman , a superhero


----------



## KDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Missed? no problem, download the match.



What? 

I watched the match @ stadium.



That saying goes like this...

"Sehwag became the first human to score double hundred in ODI cricket. God was first.."


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

Boxing Day test only a few days away. Man it will be epic. Australians are almost noting now. I donot like Clarke as captain. Ponting is lot better IMO.
How many of you think Tendulkar will score his 100th ton?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont think tendulkar would be able to make any century in australian tests...pitches r too competitive...ball will bounce swing spin....just I hope team do well there


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2011)

Real cricket starts again. 

well, Tendulkar has had a *bad* year according to some, but he still averages 47 in Tests. Is that really bad?


----------



## KDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I dont think tendulkar would be able to make any century in australian tests...pitches r too competitive...ball will bounce swing spin....just I hope team do well there



Yeah, Right! _Sachin ji kal hi paida huye kya? _  He's no noob. Have a look at his record in Australia.



thetechfreak said:


> Boxing Day test only a few days away. Man it will be epic. Australians are almost noting now. I donot like Clarke as captain. Ponting is lot better IMO.
> How many of you think Tendulkar will score his 100th ton?



IMO, Both sides are equal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Real cricket starts again.
> 
> well, Tendulkar has had a *bad* year according to some, but he still averages 47 in Tests. Is that really bad?



He has set his own high standards.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

Boxing day test has just started. Australlia are batting first @56/2


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2011)

Now Aus is 195/3 and all 3 wickets taken by Umesh yadav 

---------------------------------------------------------

Now this is some update 

Aus 217/6  comon India finish them under 300


----------



## KDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

Final Score: 277/6

I think it will go past 350.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

Still I would say it was a good day for India. Could have got a wicket or more though


----------



## KDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

It was stumps before I woke up


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2011)

I really hope tomorrow morning aussies will be all out soon


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Still I would say it was a good day for India. Could have got a wicket or more though



Yeah, good day for Indian cricket team with two wron decisions in favor of them & one against them.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

333.

tbh, Australia should have been dismissed for quite less. They were like 220/6 yesterday. 



> Harbhajan's best figures ever in Australia were 3-101. It took Ashwin one innings to better that, and he wasn't even at his best.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

Sehwag Down. Well Played.

99/2 Nice Start.

I expect a good P'ship from Sachin & Dravid.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

sehwag's 2 catches dropped...lucky for him

99-2 is a OK score...lets see how it goes


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

Sachin missed again, Dravid, survives.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

*i.minus.com/i9wlc29qGLXda.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Even if he keep on scoring half centuries in every inning to make a 100 he will soon complete century of 50s  in test


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 27, 2011)

even though sachin didn't score a century, he played a fine innings..wish he completes his 100th century in australia itself.

He already has 63 half century in tests and 95 half century in one day's making it 158


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Even if he keep on scoring half centuries in every inning to make a 100 he will soon complete century of 50s  in test



Then he will stop scoring 50s.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

I would advice him to complete 100 50's at least in ODIs 

No probs if he stop scoring 50's and start scoring only 100's LOL


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

The Great Indian Batting Collapse.

I just finished watching it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

What the heck? 282/10 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2011)

Even Aus were 27/4  but seems like pointing will save them....it was fun watching aussy wicket go down every over


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

Australia 66 for 4
Lead by 117.
Ishant needs to be a bit more aggressive. He looks bit tired.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2011)

India will lose this match.
What a batting collapse by them? :sick:


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

Ponting and Hussey are building a pretty solid partnership. We need a breakthrough


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

Zaheer Khan is a ****in' legend. The only bowler India has created in the last 20 years. Apart from Kumble.

Siddle gone.

This test match will have a result.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

174/8 Oh Wow! I expect it to touch 250.

 If only India would not collapsed... we would have been in a lot better position! :sigh:


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

If India would have not collapsed, Australia would have been 174/3.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2011)

Match is in 50-50 condition. Tomorrow if Sehwag can score quick 70-80 run, India will win, otherwise lose, quite clear. :-/


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Zaheer Khan is a ****in' legend. The only bowler India has created in the last 20 years. Apart from Kumble.


 Completely agree 

He was giving all sorts of problems to Hussey before Tea. He should have been brought back immediately after tea. anyways this Test will have a result


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Zaheer Khan is a ****in' legend. The only bowler India has created in the last 20 years. Apart from Kumble.
> 
> Siddle gone.
> 
> This test match will have a result.



100% agree,,,
indian bowling attack is worthless without him (atleast alot less aggressive)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2011)

now its very difficult for India to win...still more than 200 run needed and gambhir, sehwag and dravid out 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

India 69/5 time to leave all hopes....Kohli out 1st ball failed in both innings....laxman also got out at 1 run


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like India will lose a match they have almost won.


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2011)

The great indian collapse ..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 29, 2011)

wat a pathetic or rather irresponsible batting by the great indian batsman. they deserved this loss.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

azzu said:


> The great indian collapse ..



No, its another Indian collapse. Second time in one match. :-/ f*ck.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2011)

Yindans can only do well on flat Yindan pitches.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2011)

yes its a collapse but I liked the truth that indian bowlers manage to take 20 wickets...I mean if the bowling conditions are good then our bowlers can also perform well 

And I give full credit to pointing to save his team from difficult situation in both inning by making  half centuries in both inning


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

Another pathetic day


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

Uff r they going to learn...Tendulkar was looking good but then got out...chalo at least dhoni made a half century


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

going to lose 4-0. McGrath was right.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

What will happen to these idiots when the veterans retire? 
I hope that puts an end to the hype of cricket. India = New West Indies #letithappen


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

India


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 3, 2012)

And this soon will all be forgotten when India has matches in the subcontinent. It is clearly evident now that the batsmen are struggling and have crossed the 300 mark only once in the last 10 innings.
Very disappointed to see such batting collapses. Papers are full of interviews on how these cricketers love the Test Cricket format yet they find it hard to survive 90 overs. This is perhaps the weakest Aussie bowling line-up and yet it has the Indian batsmen reeling. 

And on top of that the frenzy behind Sachin's 100th Ton. Sachin seems to be in good form and playing positively but what what about the rest. Gambhir, VVS and Virat need to fire now.

It will be a miracle if India manages to save this Test.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

to save this test we need 2 things - Miracle and poor umpiring 


---------------------------------------------------------------

update as I say no miracle happened and umpiring was also good soo clark and pointing made there centuries but indian bowlers r clueless what/where/how to bowl


----------



## KDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

Super Pathetic Performance. 

One thing is sure: We're Gonna lose this series.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

India is going down down down....4-0 on the cards here...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

They cant even try for draw...its just 2nd day and we trail by 280 runs...I am sure clark will make his 300 tomorrow and declare 1st inning


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

we can't even score 300...this much lead is enough to take out india...


----------



## KDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

And.. We won't be able to even touch 300.. we'll be losing by an inning!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

guys at least  clark should make his 300 before lunch ...anyways we r going to loose the match...2.5 days for our team is too much to withstand


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

By tomorrow that match will be over. 

Epic FAIL!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 4, 2012)

oh well. Nothing much to say.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

See the twitter drama created by Virat Kohli.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 5, 2012)

To Team India "O nadan parinde ghar aa ja", Sincerely Indian Fans.!!!! 
hope tomorrow you guys will put up a brave show and wont disappoint us....good luck


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

Spoiler



*www.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/kohli-middle-finger_getty.jpg



*twitter.com/#!/search/"Virat Kohli"

Some hilarious stuff in Twitter 



> Can't remember the last time Virat Kohli didn't say "B*******" after taking a catch.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

Kohliji jyada udo mat...match par dhyaan do

Kohli's position is not fixed in team ...there is rohit sharma and yuvraj for same position...

Kohli is no doubt good in ODI and 20-20 but not upto the mark in Test cricket


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2012)

@Liverpool_fan: I was saying about the same drama. One friend re-twitted his twit to me. 

What a shame.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 6, 2012)

much better performance but not good enough


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

yup better performance  80's by Gambhir and Sachin ,66 by laxman and 50 by ashwin

but Aussies made 134, 328 and 150 ....too much to even compare 

BTW Ashwin is also the highest run getter after sachin in both test matches


----------



## KDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! We managed to score 400! thanx to Ashwin!


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing can beat this:-



> this Virat Kohli should marry Sonam Kapoor. He is fit for flat tracks.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Nothing can beat this:-



 Maan!


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2012)

India. 

I love when Team BCCI loses and Team BCCI go crazy.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 6, 2012)

Ganguly is much better a captain than Dhoni : Steve Waugh

Dhoni must be a good captain in ODI, but in Test he is no match for Sourav Ganguly. Dada is still the best Captain in India.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2012)

yup, test matches are a different gravy. Real cricket.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree...dhoni seems to be clueless in tests...in ODI he seems soo aggressive and in test he seems to only apply defensive tactics.

That flat track joke was really funny..LOL


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

@skud: nice joke about the flat track thing.y.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't fault Dhoni on one thing: he doesn't have a good bowling unit to win test matches away from home.

India need to handle their fast bowlers properly, Shreesanth looked our best bet away and where is he right now? Yadav has been thrown in the wild, so far he has performed admirably. India should now persist with him, instead of showing him the door after couple of bad performances.

Batting failure is a major headache IMO. None of the batters is willing enough to go the distance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

I think its only about batting failure...
Ok this match bowlers could not take wickets but see the MCG wicket was a good batting wicket...Aussies were making runs soo easily...
We lost coz we made 191 in 1st inning...if we would have made at least 300 we would at least make a draw


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9Wq5MHIRWqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Some fielding that.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2012)

nice catch.

Aaj Tak these days is hilarious.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2012)

Spectacular. Its brilliant effort and that too paid off nicely.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome that is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2012)

ico said:


> Aaj Tak these days is hilarious.


These Indian news channel are like a TV version of RAWK/Redcafe/Bluemoon, aside their good parts.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

Anybody keeping track of todays scores  this time I am sure match will be over in 3 days

Perth's wicket is one of the hardest for India


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2012)

ok lets place a bet on how many days this game will last...i say 4 days...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

r u sure..the current Aus score is 134/0 and we scored 161 all out

They will make another 300 tomorrow and declare innings ...I am sure indian team wont sustain whole 3rd day 

Warner is playing like 20-20...indian bowlers r looking like school kids

103 in 71 balls in test  good going warner

We should put a spin attack immediately...oops we dont have a spin attack this time


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> r u sure..the current Aus score is 134/0 and we scored 161 all out
> 
> They will make another 300 tomorrow and declare innings ...I am sure indian team wont sustain whole 3rd day
> 
> ...



lol..i made the bet by around the end of indian innings..no freaking clue that warner would play so fast..so i will bet around 3 days as well... 
Don't think spinners could have done anything on this wicket...our bowling sucks...there will give a lead of 400+ & declare..by tom or day after...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

I am sure Aussy team have that confidence to declare tommorow...even if they make another 250 its enough to win for them...a lead of 250 runs in 1st inning is mostly winning situation


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

Why would they miss the fun?  And India batted pretty well in the 2nd innings last match, so don't think Aussies are in a hurry.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

noo I dont want one more triple/double century by aussies   All the matches india is loosing my innings what more can I expect


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2012)

Aussies should declare the innings with 200 runs lead in 30-40 overs and then bowl out these overpaid, overrated idiots.

Alternatively make a 700 runs lead and beat India by Innings and 500 runs. That would be epic.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

^^ I would prefer a result in 2 days. Never witnessed it. 

 David Warner alone has scored more than the complete indian Cricket team.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2012)

If Virat Kohli misses catches like those, what will happen 


			
				 LFC_Fan said:
			
		

> Alternatively make a 700 runs lead and beat India by Innings and 500 runs. That would be epic.


 Waiting for a similar result.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank god warner is out for 180  

Now indian team have to take 2 more wicket and I am sure australia will only win by an inning and 50-60 runs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Awww he deserved a 200.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Australia totally collapsed. wow! Nice work there in the end.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

Look like our predictions r on track Australia have a lead of 208 runs and India already 25/2

maybe by tomorrow lunch India will be all out. And in the evening they can go for karting/booze/photoshooting/matchfixing/interviews anything they like


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2012)

lol...this series is turning out to be pretty funny the way india loses...india divises new plans to get themselves out...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

u mean inventing new ways to get out  our team is a very innovative one..they can do that

BTW india is 49/3


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2012)

Now 51/4.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2012)

Dravid looks solid but trouble is everyone is getting out trying to do silly things, what was Laxman thinking with that defensive shot?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

we r viewing it by our own eyes that each and every player is unable to handle fast swinging ball and bouncers..
It seems laxman was good with previous Australia bowlers but new gen have some new tactics

now past players want dravid laxman to retire and dhoni to leave test captainship..


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2012)

No new tactics, bro. Everybody gets old and fades, that doesn't take anything away from their lifelong achievements. Time to realize that. Its better to make your own call instead of leaving it at the hands of other people.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

but skud suppose dravid laxman tendulkar retires ....the team would be too weak to even beat bangladesh in bangladesh

There is just no consistency in new players like dhoni, kohli,rohit sharma,murli vijay


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2012)

Check the career of Dravid, Laxman, Ganguly - they don't have a smooth ride all along, particularly Laxman. It's been always the case, who will be after Kapil Dev, who will be after Kumble... give some more time to the younger guys. Even with all our stars we had performed poorly in the past on numerous occasions, we are performing at our worst now with this star studded batting line-up. Kohli & Co. can't go any further down. Remember, this is their first series Down Under, even the stars couldn't get going in Australia during the 1999-2000 series.

Time to look forward, sad but true.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2012)

hmmm u r right skud....we can retire them one at a time...1st laxman 2nd dravid and 3rd tendulkar then 4th will be sehwag and in any case dhoni is taking retirement in 2013

soo we will have a new fresh team

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok soo india lost by an inning and 37 runs ....kohli played well with 75 and dravid made a fine 47

game ends on 3rd day


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2012)

Dhoni suspended for next test. Lost all hopes. Very bad performance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

dhoni is lucky....now he saved the record of worst captain loosing streak coz the captain of last match will be sehwag...and anyways there is no abroad match after this for next 6 months


----------



## buddyram (Jan 17, 2012)

^^dhoni is saved for the next 6 months
his luck is not helping him in the tests - that depicts his talent


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey nobody is watching cricket anymore  dont worry this is the last 3 day test of this year...all other test matches r in India 

BTW Aus is 335/3 and will again make a big score....good that they included Ashwin this time...at least he got 2 wickets


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2012)

Seriously, as per present condition, even watching cricket is shame


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2012)

Even discussing about it is shame. Or may be don't utter or write or use or even think that C word...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Now we have 2 double centuries in a single inning...is it a new record??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

^ This match might go on 4th day.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes it may go to 4th day and sachin may complete his 100th ton ...lets see..its very boring to see Aussies make huge score and India getting out without even trying


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2012)

@techfreak India is 272 all out...and a good try by kohli and good support by saha...


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

So, all is not lost... Kohli got a ton Down under, Raina almost got one at Lords' last year. Time to move on.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe saha should be used more often than parthiv patel....he looked better..good ton by kohli but india still in the dumps...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

This match 'may' go into 5th day!
As good as win for Indian team.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, they should celebrate, the match is finished yet after 3rd day.

Wait, Aussies have lost 3 wickets, may be if they had enforced the follow-on, and take the additional half hour the match would have been over today.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

India needs good bowling  tommorow, and obviously fielding must not let it down.

And Sachin, when will you get monkey off your back  ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ Nothing can change the obvious result of this match except for rain, which won't happen either lol.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2012)

Aussies r already leading by 300+ runs...anything they make is bonus...even if they declare right now with 382 runs lead we will just loose

BTW thanks to australia we will neither loose the match in 3 days nor by an inning this time ....the only option left is we will loose by some runs


----------



## KDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! We managed to take it to the 5th day!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2012)

oops its Indian score of 166/6 and I thought I am looking at aussy score of 166/6 .....we r in 5th day...celebration time


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2012)

Lyon has taken 3. Looks like in one month Down Under, they have forgotten to play spin too.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2012)

If they play for another month all the 11 will be out of team too


----------



## buddyram (Jan 27, 2012)

tomorrow is the 1st fifth day match of the entire series  - is it coz of this that the spectators are allowed free entry tomorrow!!!  donno


----------



## KDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Why Australia did not taken follow on?

Finally Australia Learn From Their Mistakes In Last Two Matches..!!
.
.
They Now Know That
India Fooled Them By
Bowling Once & Batting Twice 
In Previous Matches..!! ​


----------



## buddyram (Jan 27, 2012)

^^not only that even the tickets sales were dipping!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2012)

@KDroid good one


----------



## KDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Duncan Fletcher said to Indian Batsmen, "Get Bold"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
They heard "Bowled" instead of "Bold"!! ​


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2012)

its all over


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2012)

Clark made a triple and a double hundred total 626 runs....his total score in this series alone is more than Dravid+Laxman+tendulkar scores (194+155+287) 

Pointing made a double century, a single and 3 half centuries in 6 innings (544 runs)


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope Cricket dies in this ridiculous country.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2012)

Again I am posting the same thing


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2012)

Guys dont worry as we already know next 6-7 months there is no away series...and from next month we have IPL too....

All will be well soon...our legendary cricketers will make huge runs in IPL ....and then we will have all the home series to make 100th century ...by next year we will forget all this loss


----------



## buddyram (Jan 28, 2012)

ico said:


> I hope Cricket dies in this ridiculous country.



definitely not, that wont happen in this country


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Guys dont worry as we already know next 6-7 months there is no away series...and from next month we have IPL too....
> 
> All will be well soon...our legendary cricketers will make huge runs in IPL ....and then we will have all the home series to make 100th century ...by next year we will forget *all this loss*




In plural...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

At last a win. 
I thought that this team can't win any match in the whole Aussie tour.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

The last 2 matches have been a delight to watch.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 14, 2012)

What the heck! these umpires don't know how to count deliveries of an over!!!! 30th over was one ball short!!!!
Australians talk about bringing UDRS to aid the umpire. Now what technology do they need to count the deliveries for the umpire??


----------



## KDroid (Feb 15, 2012)

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/7430/ce82d1b2e043455484e3d11.png

Why Australia gets 5 pts. for winning the first match?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2012)

hmm strange ... Aus got 5 point

BTW I am sad abouts yesterdays match...we could have won easily...donno y dhoni keeps soo much runs for last over in every match


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Bonus point I guess.

Anyway, Sri Lanka is out of the cup.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 15, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Why Australia gets 5 pts. for winning the first match?



Its a bonus point bro

Probably India would never get it..........errrr just kidding


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2012)

does anyone here support the rotation policy crap??Will this be a thing now in indian cricket???


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2012)

It will be fun to see who gets dropped in the final match with Australia ....what if in-form gambhir gets dropped 

rotation policy is nonsense, y dont they study the australian style and just drop each out of form batsman and bowler and select the better ones


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 17, 2012)

Today Australia is playing like Indian Team.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 18, 2012)

I think sachin should score his 100th 100,..now here in the ODIs
the wait is too much now..
coz beyond this he should not be regarded as a god then..agree na?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

Have stopped watching the matches. India must better test performance first.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar dont talk childish...u mean if he dont make 100th century ever then he would be regarded just like ajit agarkar  ...sachin will be one of the best all time batsman anyhow


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

But not a God under any circumstance.

No human is God btw.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Pratik Pawar dont talk childish...u mean if he dont make 100th century ever then he would be regarded just like ajit agarkar  ...sachin will be one of the best all time batsman anyhow



ya I know..I only said.. dont call him GOD..else.. I wil still say he's even better than don bradman.. U see.. sachin under gary kirsten.. he scored centuries at will.. 8 of them in 2010 alone!
and now after the WC, not even a single 100!!
whats wrong.. nobody knows..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2012)

yup agree  Not god  just best batsman in the game


----------



## KDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

One hell of a match!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 28, 2012)

Indeed , Malinga got butchered by Kohli.


----------



## Skud (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope this won't gloss the shortcomings of this team.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2012)

Aussies to lose the next game?


----------



## buddyram (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Probably not coz they were ditched twice by srilankans in this series(once with bonus point)

I guess they want to pay it back!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

Great batting by Kohli and others 
But Dilshan also made 160 soo credit goes to him as well


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2012)

World Record by Malinga.

*stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/s...se;template=results;type=bowling;view=innings

Most expensive Economy rate in ODI history. [Overs over 5]


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2012)

*World Record by Malinga.*

**stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/s...se;template=results;type=bowling;view=innings*

*Most expensive Economy rate in ODI history. [Overs over 5]*


----------



## maddy1205 (Feb 28, 2012)

India can chase 320 in 36 overs bt can' make 253 in 50 overs!!!
they surely like to perform under pressure!!!!.....now lets cheer for Aussies(only for the next match)


----------



## Skud (Feb 28, 2012)

Match-fixing?


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 28, 2012)

This game will affect the morale of the Sri Lankans.. For th first time in my life.. I will be cheering for Aussies..  .. 
But mann what a performance.. 37.4 overs.. 321 .. unbeleivable.. If India would have batted first... Kohli was all set to become 3rd player to score a double hundred in ODI's



Skud said:


> Match-fixing?



Naah I don think so.. Hobart Track is just like the Indian Pitches.. and the boundaries were shorter... And in these conditions India have always outplayed Srilankans.. Remember April 2 2011 ..  .. 

Indians were lucky that the venue was Hobart.. If it would have been any other than hobart.. This would have been a totally different match..

For the first time .. I have seen some advantage of IPL


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Match-fixing?


I got sick of this. If India wins any match it's match fixing. If it loses it's as expected. Come on guys. Except Lasith Malinga there isn;t any other bowler in Sri Lanka team who is threatening. And any bowler could have had an off day,


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I got sick of this. If India wins any match it's match fixing. If it loses it's as expected. Come on guys. Except Lasith Malinga there isn;t any other bowler in Sri Lanka team who is threatening. And any bowler could have had an off day,



Yeah!! Yaar kabhi toh dilse apni team ko support karo.. 
But I know.. they all just say.. 

\match k time everybody sits in front of the TV sets hoping that today Indian Team Wins..  .. and after match forum pe nautanki shuru


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope the Australia-Sri Lanka match is a tie.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 29, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> India can chase 320 in 36 overs bt can' make 253 in 50 overs!!!
> they surely like to perform under pressure!!!!.....now lets cheer for Aussies(only for the next match)



maybe coz our team never goes all out 2 crush the opposition. laziness?..
never do they try for bonus point, for a win in min overs, max runs etc
2day a bonus pt was required for survival, so they did it!!
and if australia lose, den ye poora effort paani me


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 29, 2012)

pinku1993 said:


> Yeah!! Yaar kabhi toh dilse apni team ko support karo..
> But I know.. they all just say..
> 
> \match k time everybody sits in front of the TV sets hoping that today Indian Team Wins..  .. and after match forum pe nautanki shuru


Sorry dude where you referring to me when you say Nautanki and to support the team from heart. I was trying to reason with someone here who was talking about all match fixing crap and you tell me to support the team?


Liverpool_fan said:


> Hope the Australia-Sri Lanka match is a tie.


Why bro? So that India doesn't qualify for finals?


Pratik Pawar said:


> maybe coz our team never goes all out 2 crush the opposition. laziness?..
> never do they try for bonus point, for a win in min overs, max runs etc
> 2day a bonus pt was required for survival, so they did it!!
> and if australia lose, den ye poora effort paani me


It's India's own doing if they are unable to qualify for finals.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Hope the Australia-Sri Lanka match is a tie.



Even if it is a tie, we will be out of the series.


I hate it when people say that the match was fixed. I am not disagreeing that it is not possible or may not have happened. But it spoils all the fun you had while watching the match.


----------



## eggman (Feb 29, 2012)

*i43.tinypic.com/veccr6.jpg

dafaq?


----------



## KDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ Wow! 

However, India had to chase 321.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 29, 2012)

eggman said:


> *i43.tinypic.com/veccr6.jpg
> 
> dafaq?



Man, it's too much generally they say that you should double the score around 30-32 overs so he guessed. For that you don't have to get so surprised.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not a good start for SL..go aussies!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 2, 2012)

Indians coming back finally!... It was a breath taking match.. I was expecting that kulasekara will repeat the scenario of WC Finals!...
hussey missed out the kulasekara ride..   ..

KOi nahi Sri Lanka ko Asia Cup me dekh lenge..


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2012)

India


----------



## buddyram (Mar 2, 2012)

What an innings by Hussey!
His pressure handling........amazing


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank god Indian team finally comming back

BTW when is IPL starting...lets have some fun before serious cricket


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2012)

Yindia


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

Good India is out. But I have a feeling AUS lost on purpose


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Good India is out. But I have a feeling AUS lost on purpose


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Good India is out. But I have a feeling AUS lost on purpose




Aussies would have loved to have India in finals. They have already lost to SriLanka in 3 consecutive matches.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

Lost on purpose or not I am just happy the team is out of series. 

Btw what do you guys think of Yusuf Pathan being recalled?


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by* thetechfreak*
> Btw what do you guys think of Yusuf Pathan being recalled?



Yusuf can be handy in the subcontinent.. recently he has played some good knocks in the domestic cricket..
But I think Manoj Tiwary should be ahead of Yusuf when it comes to playing-11 squad


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2012)

but y they dropped sehwag...he is very good on Indian pitches...just recently he scored a double hunderd in ODI ..

Now ravindra jadeja or yusuf pathan is the issue


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sehwag definitely losed his form in the australian tour.. and i think this was the best time to test the youngster .. would like to see Rahul Sharma and Manoj Tiwary in the playing 11.. Give some rest to Rohit Sharma or Raina(atleast in the first two games..)



sujoyp said:


> but y they dropped sehwag...he is very good on Indian pitches...just recently he scored a double hunderd in ODI ..
> 
> Now ravindra jadeja or yusuf pathan is the issue



Jadu definitely ...
You let yusuf explode against the bangladesh..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Aus knew where to bowl to sehwag to get him out...mostly outswinger+bounce and he would give catch on slip

In indian condition no swing no bounce....soo he can play easily...I wont recommend dropping sehwag in India subcontinent 

I would say give a break to raina and play manoj tiwari...rahul sharma could not compete with Ashwin...Ashwin also bats well ...maybe good match winner with dhoni


----------



## KDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

Did anyone see the 9th wicjet yesterday?


----------



## buddyram (Mar 3, 2012)

^^malinga deceived the tail-ender with the pace


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah Malinga fooled Xavier Doherty with his slower one.. 
But before that.. Doherty played sensible cricket .. If he would have stayed there till the end.. Australia was going to win ..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2012)

Today Dravid will retire from international cricket ....Thats a sad moment for indian cricket...maybe nobody will ever replace Mr.Consistant/the Wall 
he was a textbook cricket player ...all shots perfect 

He was also the highest run maker in tests in 2011 

His total runs in test is just next to sachin tendulkar and ahead of pointing, lara, kallis etc


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

Farewell Jammy.


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

Sad. I was hoping against hope he would be the last to retire among the trio. That would have been helpful for the youngsters also. But this only goes to show he is truly different from the others.

We'll miss him.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2012)

India back on track 

scored 304/3 and won by 50 runs

superb hitting by dhoni and raina in last 6 overs

Great centuries by gambhir and kohli .....4 wickets by pathan


----------



## azzu (Mar 13, 2012)

although ,  pathan wasnt in full swing today , Good to see him take wickets


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2012)

It looks certain that pathan will take back his position. 

I dont think vinaykumar is an international standard bowler ....but certainly his slower ones r superb


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I dont think vinaykumar is an international standard bowler ....but certainly his slower ones r superb


I'm not a big fan of Vinay Kumar but he seems to get wickets at important times to have his captain or the selectors retain him in the team. But I don't see a great future for him in Indian Cricket team. 
India are again back to picking supposedly fast bowlers who bowl at 120-130 Kph.
For a while they looked ok with Varun Aaron and Umesh Yadav.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Vinay Kumar, just like Praveen Kumar would give his 100% in the field no matter what they have in store. Lots of people thought PK was not fit for tests, but in the fewer chances he got, he was outstanding. 27 wickets in 6 tests - I don't remember any other Indian pace bowler has done this in a long long time. Of course, Vinay Kumar doesn't look like test class, but for ODIs and T20s I think he is a good bet.

And regarding Aaron & Yadav - I would like to see them exclusively in tests as of now, ODIs & T20s mean they would soon lose their raw pace. Both are young, and should not be tinkered with.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Vinay Kumar, just like Praveen Kumar would give his 100% in the field no matter what they have in store. Lots of people thought PK was not fit for tests, but in the fewer chances he got, he was outstanding. 27 wickets in 6 tests - I don't remember any other Indian pace bowler has done this in a long long time. Of course, Vinay Kumar doesn't look like test class, but for ODIs and T20s I think he is a good bet.
> 
> And regarding Aaron & Yadav - I would like to see them exclusively in tests as of now, ODIs & T20s mean they would soon lose their raw pace. Both are young, and should not be tinkered with.



I never commented about Praveen Kumar. Infact he did very good during the last tour of Australia, he is a good swing bowler and a good hitter. Vinay Kumar in whatever chances he got in batting hasn't been able to do much. I still feel V Kumar will not long for last.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Neither I have said you have commented about PK.  What I meant to say is that both are workhorse type players who give their best and some more, unlike some other guys in the team like Jadeja.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2012)

yesterday I saw that vinay kumar bowled good slow ones at the right time due to which many batsman faced wrong timings...specially kulusekra got out due to that...

I think umesh yadav will soon be back in team India...he didnt do well in good bowling conditions of australia but did well in India..

For now Praveen kumar is the spearhead of India ...most experienced one...and he is doing well


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Neither I have said you have commented about PK.  What I meant to say is that both are workhorse type players who give their best and some more, unlike some other guys in the team like Jadeja.



Ok Dude! You said Jadeja? I'm a big fan of his as long as he is not representing the Indian Cricket team.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 14, 2012)

On sub continental pitches the ball does not swing much.So playing faster bowlers is a risky decision.So keeping out UY from ODI's is good but for test he should be in the team
VK and jadeja are just in the team due to Dhoni


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Ok Dude! You said Jadeja? I'm a big fan of his as long as he is not representing the Indian Cricket team.




I am missing the like button.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2012)

sunny10 said:


> On sub continental pitches the ball does not swing much.So playing faster bowlers is a risky decision.So keeping out UY from ODI's is good but for test he should be in the team
> VK and jadeja are just in the team due to Dhoni



You stole my words. I agree that bowlers like Umesh Yadav and maybe Varun Aaron should concentrate more on test Cricket. With the lenght UY bowls I think he will be hit around in ODI's and T20. 
I don't like either VK and Jadeja honestly.
That guy Jadega was such a big flop just before the T20Worldcup held in England last time that he was dropped and now he is back again. Shucks!


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 15, 2012)

But does anyone support me in the fact that Nehra should be brought back in the team.I liked his bowling


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Virat Kohli is the one on which future depends, like it or not.


----------



## j.j (Mar 16, 2012)

I wish he can control himself,at younger age rising ego is not good.


Skud said:


> Virat Kohli is the one on which future depends, like it or not.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2012)

sunny10 said:


> But does anyone support me in the fact that Nehra should be brought back in the team.I liked his bowling



Due to fitness issues I heard he is not being selected. As a bowler I think he is good but I think his fielding is not that good nor is his batting. I still remember the match against England in 2003 Worldcup he was so good. Infact there was a time when Zaheer Khan and Nehra were good competitors within the team but Nehra due to his fitness issues has not shined that much.


----------



## buddyram (Mar 16, 2012)

Sachin's greatest chance of making 100th ton today against minnows!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2012)

He made it.Right time for sachin to retire with honor.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 16, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Due to fitness issues I heard he is not being selected. As a bowler I think he is good but I think his fielding is not that good nor is his batting. I still remember the match against England in 2003 Worldcup he was so good. Infact there was a time when Zaheer Khan and Nehra were good competitors within the team but Nehra due to his fitness issues has not shined that much.


But now he is out of injury


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh yeah...finally it has happened.

*i.imgur.com/jRkO0.gif


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

The Shakib stumping decision by umpire was really good.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 16, 2012)

despite Sachin's ton....india loses!!!!....shame!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

World Champs loose to B'desh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2012)

Great stuff by Sachin by slowing down the innings, team before personal milestone, eh?


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Great stuff by Sachin by slowing down the innings, team before personal milestone, eh?




Finally God has taken charge of the mortal they called God!!! Much needed loss, a 147 ball 114 shouldn't end in winning side in ODIs. Now time for selectors to take charge, will they?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 16, 2012)

nope
Got bored of seeing India lose.I should rather watch 'Ring ka King'.
I could there have cricket because 'Bhajji' is the brand ambassdor


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

comon guys...sachin made the most contribution towards the score and u think because of his slow rate we lost....even kohli's strike rate is just 80 and sachin's 77

A target of 289 was good enough to defend...that too against bangladesh  ....our so called international standard bowlers didnt bowl well thats the reason we lost ....even sachin told that the pitch was slow and a target of 280 was enough to defend


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2012)

The problem is not with the game but the mentality of Individual over team.


----------



## j.j (Mar 17, 2012)

When I see R.Ashvin bowling,I somehow feels he tries too much many times and that too perhaps going beyond his capacity.He is a nice bowler but soon going to fed away due to this habit.


----------



## azzu (Mar 17, 2012)

i knw pathans bowling and last over of praveen was stupidious
but it was mr. Legends 147 ball knock which made sure india was well short of 25-30 runs
i dont question his ability his talent but yesterday his innings didnt make any sense (of-course unless his 100th 100 was in question) , although his post innings interview was indicating the other way....
iam a big of sachin but just wasnt convinced how he played yesterday it was alot unlike sachin , he was given in to all this hype and pressure ...
hope he gets over this on match against PAK..


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 17, 2012)

azzu said:


> i knw pathans bowling and last over of praveen was stupidious
> but it was mr. Legends 147 ball knock which made sure india was well short of 25-30 runs
> i dont question his ability his talent but yesterday his innings didnt make any sense (of-course unless his 100th 100 was in question) , although his post innings interview was indicating the other way....
> iam a big of sachin but just wasnt convinced how he played yesterday it was alot unlike sachin , he was given in to all this hype and pressure ...
> hope he gets over this on match against PAK..



My full support for you view..

And yesterday Australia defended 204 successfully and still won by 64 runs


----------



## buddyram (Mar 17, 2012)

^^thats Australia


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2012)

again proved...his ton costs india the match


----------



## azzu (Mar 17, 2012)

^ iam missing the like button here


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there any conspiracy theory about that match being fixed 

bangladesh won there last match (good for bangladesh cricket)
Sachin made his 100th 100 (Good for BCCI, TRP etc)
India's last hope to reach final is to win over rival pakistan (good money making opportunity for everyone) A nail biting match


----------



## Skud (Mar 17, 2012)

And Bangladesh losing to Sri Lanka to make a India-Pakistan final, provided India win against Pakistan. 2x money making opportunity.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

Turn on your TV, go to Neo Sports or DD national and get a hear attack


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2012)

Getting the same sitting in front of this bloody laptop.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

got a better shock then u guys...gambhir out for duck


----------



## eggman (Mar 18, 2012)

Hehe..I am watching in youtube...in360p the commentary is totally inaudible  in crowd noise, but in 28p and 720p its fine.

But for some strange reason, 720p is one over lagging


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 18, 2012)

Virat Kohli FTW!!
The way he is playing now, his stats will be better than that of Sachin at the same age.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 18, 2012)

hats off to Virat Kohli!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

Kohli is playing just superbly ....at this rate he can make huge runs....he have already made 12 centuries now


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2012)

A simple math showing he will score more runs and more centuries than Sachin if he plays the same no. of ODIs. Whether he can last that long is the question.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

No one can last that long as sachin

Sachin started playing at the age of 16 and kohli is already 22-23  even if kohli plays upto 38 his career is still short by 5 years compared to sachin


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2012)

j.j said:


> When I see R.Ashvin bowling,I somehow feels he tries too much many times and that too perhaps going beyond his capacity.He is a nice bowler but soon going to fed away due to this habit.



I would not have agreed with you more.



azzu said:


> i knw pathans bowling and last over of praveen was stupidious
> but it was mr. Legends 147 ball knock which made sure india was well short of 25-30 runs
> i dont question his ability his talent but yesterday his innings didnt make any sense (of-course unless his 100th 100 was in question) , although his post innings interview was indicating the other way....
> iam a big of sachin but just wasnt convinced how he played yesterday it was alot unlike sachin , he was given in to all this hype and pressure ...
> hope he gets over this on match against PAK..


I agree with you a little here I think maybe it cost India atleast 10-15 runs due to he slowing down a bit.


tusharkeshri said:


> My full support for you view..
> 
> And yesterday Australia defended 204 successfully and still won by 64 runs


Hope you watched the Second ODI yesterday. 


buddyram said:


> ^^thats Australia


Same Australia couldn't score even 200.


gopi_vbboy said:


> again proved...his ton costs india the match


I think it's not fair to target Sachin for India losing the match. I understand India might have scored a little more if he had not slowed down. But Pakistan the other day had a similar target set for Bangladesh which Bangladesh were not able to achieve. 


sujoyp said:


> Is there any conspiracy theory about that match being fixed
> 
> bangladesh won there last match (good for bangladesh cricket)
> Sachin made his 100th 100 (Good for BCCI, TRP etc)
> India's last hope to reach final is to win over rival pakistan (good money making opportunity for everyone) A nail biting match


I don't agree with you here at all.
I hope people finally get over this Match Fixing thing. 
Honestly if I was part of the BCCI/TRP I would ensure that the match Sachin scores his 100th ton India wins coz the lose to Bangladesh would take the sheen out of Sachin's century.
So if Bangladesh wins against SriLanka in the last league match you would say that match was rigged as well so that it's good for Bangladesh Cricket? Also it would prove that Bangladesh Cricket Board is more richer than BCCI? 
Even after winning the match against Pakistan India is not ensure of the final spot. I don't know how can you term the India Vs Pak match as probable of being rigged.

sujoy I thought you are a sensible guy.


Skud said:


> And Bangladesh losing to Sri Lanka to make a India-Pakistan final, provided India win against Pakistan. 2x money making opportunity.


So now Bangladesh has become such a team that after defeating India if it loses to SriLanka then it would be some money making oppurtunity.


sujoyp said:


> No one can last that long as sachin
> 
> Sachin started playing at the age of 16 and kohli is already 22-23  even if kohli plays upto 38 his career is still short by 5 years compared to sachin


I agree with you.

To all you guys who talk about Match fixing or whatever if India such a strong hold and was into match fixing why it couldn't ensure that Australia wins against SriLanka so that India and Australia play finals, that too 3 finals to get more viewership/TRP etc.

Atleast back up your claims with something substantial.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL y r u taking my conspiracy theory so seriously ...u know that conspiracy theories like alien exists, US never landed on moon etc r there...it was just like that


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2012)

Offtopic sujoy the dog is cute in the pic. Hopefully will see it when I travel to Nagpur sometime.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Offtopic sujoy the dog is cute in the pic. Hopefully will see it when I travel to Nagpur sometime.



yup my dog looks cute mostly in pics...in real life he is bit aggressive and dont allow people to touch him  but still if u want to meet him, anytime


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Cute aggressive dog i must say hehehe


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> No one can last that long as sachin
> 
> Sachin started playing at the age of 16 and kohli is already 22-23  even if kohli plays upto 38 his career is still short by 5 years compared to sachin



I agree wit u.. but still.. even if he plays 7 years lesser than sachin till the age of 38, tha amount of international cricket played nowadays, if he continues playing like this, he will surely play atleast 400 ODIs for India, & he may even go past sachin's no of centuries in ODIs and a few other sachin records...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ very optimistic


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 20, 2012)

But will his form continue forever like this.
The answer is no.
I am very pessimistic about this


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Pratik Pawar (Apr 1, 2012)

feels so sad.. that India lost the one-off T20 against South Africa..
firstly our bowlers playing like our local 'gully cricket'..
more so coz of SA batsmen in super-murderous form..
And feel so angrybird that the stupid rains killed our last hope of winning.. 
BTW, uthappa was not at all impressive.. scoring 18 off 19.. if he could have hit more boundaries.. den we would hav covered that losing margin of 11 runs..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

Time to revive this thread...

Amazing performance by Kohli & Sehwag in 1st ODI...


And lol performance in 2nd ODI


*India 49/4 (11.2 ov)*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2012)

Why is rohit sharma not singing the national anthem?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 30, 2012)

^^ when


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2012)

before the start of the match


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 2, 2012)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

we must be the only team who is in this situation everytime....we won equal number of matches still not qualifies....what a shame...there should be a 5-5 over tie breaker between teams to decide this


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 3, 2012)

We're paying for not winning properly and just scraping through


----------



## KDroid (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, if we had not lost ot Australia so badly, we would have been in the Semis. 

I really want and hope that West Indies wins the Cup.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 3, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Well, if we had not lost ot Australia so badly, we would have been in the Semis.
> 
> I really want and hope that *West Indies wins the Cup*.


Same here.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

yaah ...poor south africans ...everytime they enter into tournaments as the strongest team and ends up before semifinals...they have some bad bad luck

WI are doing fine...its good they brought back gayle....England had lost coz of no peterson like before


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yaah ...poor south africans ...everytime they enter into tournaments as the strongest team and ends up before semifinals...they have some bad bad luck
> 
> WI are doing fine...its good they brought back gayle....England had lost coz of no peterson like before



I don't think South Africa came in with being a strong team. Infact in T20 it's difficult to predict. Even Australia lost to Zimbabwe sometime back. Also I don't agree completely on they being unlucky. In some instances yes like the 1992 World Cup and to an extent 2003 world cup. People who start relying on luck completely go nowhere.

And also Kevin Petersen though a very good player and critical to England team. He may not be the only reason for England bowing out. In the recent series against Pakistan,  Kevin was there but still they lost.


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2012)

Being a long time WI fan, I am happy the way Chris Gayle is carrying himself these days. WI selectors rarely do anything right, but that one year exile of Gayle was important for everyone, including Gayle himself. I will be very surprised if KP will be a changed persona after all these like Gayle; he doesn't look like a great learner.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 3, 2012)

sam here.. Want WI to win.. supporting the underdogs


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

This thread is dying.


----------



## ankit8logic (Oct 6, 2012)

I like to watch cricket and also play cricket. it's my favorite sport.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 6, 2012)

Well actually it was dead. It woke up from the dead.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh well T20 world cup going on and am hardly watching..my support with WI


----------



## KDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2012)

West Indies are gonna pull off a miracle of a win today. SL- 65/6


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh yessssssssss !!!!!!!!!

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20060408064606/uncyclopedia/images/3/3b/Dancing_bear.gif


----------



## buddyram (Oct 7, 2012)

maybe cricket would restore its glory back


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2012)

Hail Gayle


----------



## Skud (Oct 8, 2012)

Not looking back, but missing you Brian Lara.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 8, 2012)

All hail Marlon Samuels. Man that knock was brilliant. Malinga was absolutely punished. I've never seen him manhandled this way.
Credit goes to all WI bowlers too including Ravi Rampaul, Narine , Badree & Samuels as well. Well done WI.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 8, 2012)

vickybat said:


> All hail Marlon Samuels. Man that knock was brilliant. Malinga was absolutely punished. I've never seen him manhandled this way.



Oh you have. CB Triangular Series. India chased 321 in 36.4 overs. Virat Kohli : 133(86) gave Malinga hell.



7.4096112.52


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice to see a change there (WI winning a WC )


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice to see WI win the final even when their top two specially gayle got out for 3 runs ....well done samules


----------



## KDroid (Oct 8, 2012)

3 Runs 16 Balls  It was a shock for me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 9, 2012)

vickybat said:


> All hail Marlon Samuels. Man that knock was brilliant. Malinga was absolutely punished. I've never seen him manhandled this way.
> Credit goes to all WI bowlers too including Ravi Rampaul, Narine , Badree & Samuels as well. Well done WI.



you forgot sammy, the skipper batted well,bowled well and captained well


----------



## dream.window (Oct 9, 2012)

Any decent cricket game for droid...??


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

The Indian seamers seem to have forgotten that the yorker is the most effective ball in t20. Especially dinda, he thinks just running in hard and waving his arm as fast as possible without focusing on length will earn him good spells.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

we have always been shite at producing fast bowlers


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 23, 2012)

And now admist bad form and equally bad rumors of Sachin Playing coming ODI's, the Maestro Sachin TENDULKAR finally announces his retirement from ODI Cricket. 

  I wanted him go with his present form but not this unceremoniously.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sachin retires... Yes!!!!! 

Krow the  editing was LAME


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 23, 2012)

About time.

But still

*i.imgur.com/I2W63.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

Legend never ends...


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Legend never ends...





an old lion is an old lion

His place will be filled by a better player now


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2012)

Retirement in installments - ouch!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

And we loose again conceding a six in the last over.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> an old lion is an old lion
> 
> His place will be filled by a better player now


An old Lion is anytimes better than a young Pussy Cat. Have you checked the stats of Gambhir, Sehwag, Dhoni and the very special Ravindra Jadeja. I can vouch that Sachin would have fared better than all these people combined if at all he had stayed till 2013 India's tour of South Africa. You can see all these people mentioned jumping in the air. Wait and watch. Except Kohli I don't see any good player around. 


Skud said:


> Retirement in installments - ouch!!!


As mentioned above please do check the team's performance in around a year from now and let us see if you will tell ouch seeing how India will do in ODI's outside of Subcontinent without Sachin.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> The Indian seamers seem to have forgotten that the yorker is the most effective ball in t20. Especially dinda, he thinks just running in hard and waving his arm as fast as possible without focusing on length will earn him good spells.


Though Dinda is being praised a lot I really doubt this guy lasting for long especially with his pace or lack of it.


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> we have always been shite at producing fast bowlers


Wouldn't have agreed much better than this. And now added to that we don't even find decent enough spinners.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

In the last spell, Dinda really bowled some good yorkers in the last match. However his last spell in the t20 against the England had only one yorker.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Though Dinda is being praised a lot I really doubt this guy lasting for long especially with his pace or lack of it.



That guy have no qualities of being a medium-pace (forget fast) bowler.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> That guy have no qualities of being a medium-pace (forget fast) bowler.



Dude don't say like this. Just look at his ranji figure. Even Ricky Ponting and Sourav Ganguly said he is terrific bowler.


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> As mentioned above please do check the team's performance in around a year from now and let us see if you will tell ouch seeing how India will do in ODI's outside of Subcontinent without Sachin.




Where from outside the subcontinent thing comes? As if Sachin has won us every tournaments/series outside subcontinent/Sharjah. And even with Sachin in the team, what about the performance in tests for the last one and half year? Even West Indies and New Zealand gave us a run for money in our own background. He should have retired immediately after the WC win from all formats. Would have been better for everybody.

This team is seriously missing a skipper like Azharuddin.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Dude don't say like this. Just look at his ranji figure. Even Ricky Ponting and Sourav Ganguly said he is terrific bowler.



Regarding Ranji -
You cant judge a player by his Ranji figures. As per "Ranji figures", Ravindra Jadejas batting stats are comparable to Sachin Tendulkar and Brian Lara. Have a look at his international stats and you will ask "Is he even a batsman ?"

Regarding Dinda -
He is one of those enthu bowlers who seem to focus less on length and seam and more on pace. Once he realizes what his priorities should be, we could expect a good medium fast bowler.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> You cant judge a player by his Ranji figures. As per "Ranji figures", Ravindra Jadejas batting stats are comparable to Sachin Tendulkar and Brian Lara. Have a look at his international stats and you will ask "Is he even a batsman ?"
> 
> Regarding Dinda - he is one of those enthu bowlers who seem to focus less on length and seam and more on pace. Once he realizes what his priorities should be, we could expect a good pacer.



But still BCCI give chance on the basic of Ranji Trophy performance and Sachin, Sourav, Dravid, Laxman are the prime example. And in t20 its batsman oriented game so expect bowler to forget good line and length on regular basic. 
IMO judge player on the basic of Test cricket and ODI performance.


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

Dinda seems like Tino Best, all energy and no brain. Once he realizes his strengths & weaknesses he can be an asset to the team.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 28, 2012)

Ashok Dinda bowled terrific  spell today.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

I am getting a feeling, India will do well to take a leaf out of Pataudi's book - you play your 04 best bowlers regardless of whether they bowl pace or spin. ATM, we have much better pace bowlers, need to prepare tracks that suite them.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

After watching last few ~15-20 overs in today's match, I started to think whether this match was fixed or not. 
Or may be that just me.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 7, 2013)

Skud said:


> Where from outside the subcontinent thing comes? As if Sachin has won us every tournaments/series outside subcontinent/Sharjah. And even with Sachin in the team, what about the performance in tests for the last one and half year? Even West Indies and New Zealand gave us a run for money in our own background. He should have retired immediately after the WC win from all formats. Would have been better for everybody.
> 
> This team is seriously missing a skipper like Azharuddin.


You don't remember the Common Wealth Series played in Australia in 2003. Do you? There was a series in 1996 I think wherein India found it difficult to even quality for a tri-series final involving South Africa and Zimbabwe Because of Sachin's century India made it to the Finals. You are talking about performance for the past 1 and half year of a career spanning 23years? Did you check Rohit Sharma how he has been doing for the past one year same applies for Ravindra Jadeja. Now this is a joke New Zealand and West Indies gave us a run for a money. I agree that they played good in some sessions. But to say they gave run for money is really ludicrous. Whether Sachin should have retired just after world cup is a different story.

I admit that Azhar was a good captain but India missing player like him as captain? I doubt it. He couldn't make India win a world cup in two chances. Also made a stupid decision of batting second in a crucial semi final match against Sri Lanka knowing very well that it's a relaid pitch.


Thetrueblueviking said:


> Regarding Ranji -
> You cant judge a player by his Ranji figures. As per "Ranji figures", Ravindra Jadejas batting stats are comparable to Sachin Tendulkar and Brian Lara. Have a look at his international stats and you will ask "Is he even a batsman ?"
> 
> Regarding Dinda -
> He is one of those enthu bowlers who seem to focus less on length and seam and more on pace. Once he realizes what his priorities should be, we could expect a good medium fast bowler.


You said Pace? What kind of pace are we talking about here? I can understand someone who bowls around 140 Kmph trying to reduce his speed to focus on line and length. 


Skud said:


> Dinda seems like Tino Best, all energy and no brain. Once he realizes his strengths & weaknesses he can be an asset to the team.


Agree with you here. 


Skud said:


> I am getting a feeling, India will do well to take a leaf out of Pataudi's book - you play your 04 best bowlers regardless of whether they bowl pace or spin. ATM, we have much better pace bowlers, need to prepare tracks that suite them.


If they start preparing tracks that suit pace bowlers then India will be whitewashed in all the series.


d6bmg said:


> After watching last few ~15-20 overs in today's match, I started to think whether this match was fixed or not.
> Or may be that just me.


Match fixed? For what how can a 3 match series in which one team already has won the series be fixed? I can understand if it was tied 1-1


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> You don't remember the Common Wealth Series played in Australia in 2003. Do you? There was a series in 1996 I think wherein India found it difficult to even quality for a tri-series final involving South Africa and Zimbabwe Because of Sachin's century India made it to the Finals. You are talking about performance for the past 1 and half year of a career spanning 23years? Did you check Rohit Sharma how he has been doing for the past one year same applies for Ravindra Jadeja. Now this is a joke New Zealand and West Indies gave us a run for a money. I agree that they played good in some sessions. But to say they gave run for money is really ludicrous. Whether Sachin should have retired just after world cup is a different story.




What's the point of 23 years of history if it is not good for today and may be even tomorrow? And nowhere I have said Rohit Sharma & Jadeja (include Piyush Chawla too) should be in the team, frankly they should not be considered even in future regardless of their performance, better to move on.



ajayritik said:


> If they start preparing tracks that suit pace bowlers then India will be whitewashed in all the series.



So you are buying to the argument put forward by our cricketers that they are losing because of unhelpful pitches? LOL, even after the England series, people are living in a state of self-denial. This team is finished, as long as you carry on the old baggage, there's no hope. Also, most of the current players have won everything - T20 WC, ODI WC & no. 1 in Tests - there's little to achieve for these guys apart from making money in IPL.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Match fixed? For what how can a 3 match series in which one team already has won the series be fixed? I can understand if it was tied 1-1



1. One of the akmal brothers got sumped of Sir RJ's bownling, which looked like a fools work.
2. Hafeez tried to paddle sweep (not regular sweep) ever after knowing that there was leg slip in place. No other batsmen would try to play paddle when leg slip in place unless he is trying to throw his wicket away.
3. Saw that run out at last and that semi run out? In both the cases they were almost at the same end.
4. Misbah played too slowly even after spinners came on. Wired.
5. Hafeez hit 2 boundaries in that 49th over? Why? cause some people like me could easily infer that there is something going on in that match other than cricket. A team won't even try to win? That's why, I think he hit those two boundaries before playing a chip shot through mid-wicket region (manned) and getting out.
And talking about series result, it doesn't matter. Public memory is too short. India won last match in an emphatic fashion and thanks to that some people will forget about the result of previous matches, and selectors can retain most of the team (which, they already have done) for the next series saying that the same 11 won last match.

I know, my thinking is silly, but, it does make some sense..



Tenida said:


> Dude don't say like this. Just look at his ranji figure. Even Ricky Ponting and Sourav Ganguly said he is terrific bowler.



I dunno what was the quality of ranji before, but prsently, ranji is a LOL cricket competition. Dead pitches in most of the cases with virtually no bounce. Seriouly? Bowlers like Dinda getting addicted to bowling short, just to get desirable bounce. Batsmen on the other hand tend to play without any feet moment cause there is no swing, not even with new ball. Result? They stand & play like T20 cricket.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 26, 2014)

It's been more than a year and this thread is not active. 
Come on guys!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well ... That was easy , even if we won in the 49th over .


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

Bro after tendulkar wo josh nahi raha ...Kohli is great cricketer but bad character ... no one to get inspiration from


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Bro after tendulkar wo josh nahi raha ...Kohli is great cricketer but bad character ... no one to get inspiration from



He was not bad today , he didn't speak anything bad when he got his hundred or did any such actions while celebrating ,lately his attitude has become more positive , but that thing he does when he gets out (the sense of disbelief) is not good to watch ... I still think its too early to compare Kohli to the Master !


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 27, 2014)

Even though Rohit and Shikhar Dhawan are good players, I still miss the flamboyance that Sachin and Sehwag used to offer especially Sehwag. He used to literally murder bowlers on his day. Sad that he is not in good form. 
In the current team I don't think except Kohli and Dhoni there is anybody who can accelerate at will. This could be an important factor for India's success in ODI's or T20's. Rahane, Rayudu, Raina,Rohit I don't think are going to instill any kind of fear in the opposition team while batting. Dhawan is not consistent to stake any claim.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Even though Rohit and Shikhar Dhawan are good players, I still miss the flamboyance that Sachin and Sehwag used to offer especially Sehwag. He used to literally murder bowlers on his day. Sad that he is not in good form.
> In the current team I don't think except Kohli and Dhoni there is anybody who can accelerate at will. This could be an important factor for India's success in ODI's or T20's. Rahane, Rayudu, Raina,Rohit I don't think are going to instill any kind of fear in the opposition team while batting. Dhawan is not consistent to stake any claim.



I agree with you. In short its only Kohli who is reliable at all times, the case where he fails I am sure India will be on a high pressure and MSD usually bats well in pressure situations.

I think Dhawan should take more responsibility in anchoring his innings as he is a big run getter. He has the shots and the variety to keep the opposition on toes. Rayudu should get a consistent stay in the team like what Rohit/Raina had got and I think he can make a fine middle order batsman.

Having said so much about the batting, its the bowling that scares me even more than before. We have no one such name whom we can rely on. This was never the case before and if you see Zaheer through in a test match, we are flat. Given Zaheers career left, our bowling has no poke in it and we might only win ODI's/T20's (if we do) in the coming years and hopes on Test matches are fading fast.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2014)

One win against Bangladesh and this thread is bumped.



Where was everyone when India got raped by South Africa and New Zealand.



Flat track bullies.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 27, 2014)

ico said:


> One win against Bangladesh and this thread is bumped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to post this in offtopic thread but later realised that there is an other thread on Cricket and posted it here.
With such a mediocre bowling attack obviously India will get raped or whatever in foreign soil or to be more precise outside of subcontinent.  
Also I would say it was pathetic performance in ODI's in NZ and SA but not so bad when it comes to Tests.

If India wants to improve it's performance in Tests overseas they firstly need to find good match winners in bowling. As the saying goes Bowlers win you matches. 
Except Munaf Patel I didn't say any bowler in recent times from India who maintains discipline wrt line and length. Doesn't matter if it's Varun Aaron who can bowl at 150Kph or Vinay Kumar who can bowl at 120Kph.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I wanted to post this in offtopic thread but later realised that there is an other thread on Cricket and posted it here.
> With such a mediocre bowling attack obviously India will get raped or whatever in foreign soil or to be more precise outside of subcontinent.
> Also I would say it was pathetic performance in ODI's in NZ and SA but not so bad when it comes to Tests.
> 
> ...



Munal Patel bowls the line and length and thats all about it. There is no variation and wicket taking deliveries. He is easily predictable and the laziest of cricketers we see on the cricket ground.

Aaron is not ready yet. Shane bonds and Stynes have pace. But they bowl accurate lengths. Its not hard, with practice Aaron can be leathal.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

I heard india are winless for last 11 test ...and lost 3 ODI series continously ...now if kohli and dhoni is in form and still team looses that means that no one else is playing or all are out of form


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 27, 2014)

ico said:


> One win against Bangladesh and this thread is bumped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In case you didn't notice I posted some posts in the off-topic thread ...


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2014)

hehe, I was just trying to irritate.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

ico said:


> hehe, I was just trying to irritate.



I dint even bother your post as I knew u were trying to traalll


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 27, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgut31rTG2A


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 27, 2014)

That dropped catch of Umar Akmal was the turning point of the match , Afghanistan started the chase positively but they were just outclassed by the Pakistani Spinners , the pressure got the Afghanistan players and there were many misunderstandings while taking runs , hence the run-outs .


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2014)

Wish I could see some bowler who terrorizes opposition batsmen with pace like Lee, Akhtar or suffocates the batsman like how McGrath and to an extent Shaun Pollock did. In the past decade or so I found only Zaheer Khan to be of international standard to an extent. Remaining all were *Aaya Ram and Gaya Raams.*
PS:I'm talking only about Fast bowlers.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2014)

There wont be any good Fast bowlers until they are in the right hands , Currently our bowling coach is someone whose highest achievement is that he is *8th highest wicket taker for Queensland* and more funnier is that BCCI is looking to replace him with Sanjay Bangar  , why they cant get someone like Wasim Akram is beyond me .

P.S. Missing Dhoni Already (The WK-Batsmen Not the Captain) 

- - - Updated - - -

Well That was expected , Good Fight shown by India , let down by pacers and fielding (at the end) , another awesome Innings from Sanga he is a legend . Good Captaincy by Virat Shuffling the bowlers and good bowling from Jadeja and Aaron should have played ahead of Binny .


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2014)

In a population of 1.2 Billion and out of it maybe aroun 0.3 Billion who follow cricket we can't find atleast two decent bowlers?
This baffles me. If the guy bowls 120 Kph or 150 Kph same story.
In the past 15 years or so I have seen only Zaheer Khan and to an extent Agarkar sometimes who used to bowl Yorkers.
Also if this is what the composition of the team will be they will get knocked out in the round robin only in World Cup next year.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 1, 2014)

Go Afghanistan ... Go , beat the cr@p out of Bangladesh


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there anyway we can swap Vinay Kumar and Ishant Sharma with these two bowlers from Afghanistan? *Shapoor Zadran and Hassan*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway we can swap Vinay Kumar and Ishant Sharma with these two bowlers from Afghanistan? *Shapoor Zadran and Hassan*



Afghanistan has better bowling than India


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

meh.. Wanted to take family out for a lunch, bro said "Tomorrow is India Pak match" .. FU Kricket!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2014)

ajayritik asked me to name flat track bullies in Team BCCI. Pujara and Kohli are the only two batsmen we have.

*Shikhar Dhawan* - Calling him a flat track bully will be harsh, but he has performed only on flat tracks till now. He is okay. But he failed in South Africa. Also failed in New Zealand ODIs. Performed fine in tests. Still starting his international career, he'll be fine. Better than Rohit Sharma.

*Rohit Sharma* - flat track bully. That's why he is in the team.

*Murali Vijay* - has never ever performed outside India. Some might say that he has never performed.

*MS Dhoni* of today - a very consistent flat track bully. Average overseas, great at home. A series of 10s and 20s notouts ensure that his ODI average will never drop below 50. Then he will get out for a single digit score. Useless in test matches.

*Ravichandran Ashwin* - can only spin on flat subcontinent pitches. Wasn't really a part of the Indian squads touring recently, but I don't think he'd have made a difference anyway. A better test batsman than Dhobi though.

Regarding bowlers, desi flat pitches mean that they will never develop into great bowlers and remain average throughout their careers. Desi flat pitches also mean that desi batsmen will be clueless playing on bouncy pitches outside the country.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2014)

RCuber said:


> meh.. Wanted to take family out for a lunch, bro said "Tomorrow is India Pak match" .. FU Kricket!!!



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaah , Unkle got trolled by Cricket (Should have gone for Lunch instead , it was a boring first innings anyways)

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> ajayritik asked me to name flat track bullies in Team BCCI. Pujara and Kohli are the only two batsmen we have.
> 
> *Shikhar Dhawan* - Calling him a flat track bully will be harsh, but he has performed only on flat tracks till now. He is okay. But he failed in South Africa. Also failed in New Zealand ODIs. Performed fine in tests. Still starting his international career, he'll be fine. Better than Rohit Sharma.
> 
> ...



I agree on you with Rohit , Vijay and Ashwin ... but Dhoni ! Seriously ?!? , He may not be a good test player but he is  good One Day player ... he has an away average of 48.5 and neutral location average of 50 . He scored 40 , 56 , 50 ,79* , 47 in NZ tour thats not that bad. I also am not quite sure of Shikhar Dhawan right now .


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I agree on you with Rohit , Vijay and Ashwin ... but Dhoni ! Seriously ?!? , He may not be a good test player but he is  good One Day player ... he has an away average of 48.5 and neutral location average of 50 . He scored 40 , 56 , 50 ,79* , 47 in NZ tour thats not that bad. I also am not quite sure of Shikhar Dhawan right now .


I wrote "MS Dhoni of today".  Not of yesterday.

Not playing vital innings like he used to. His captaincy and decision making has gone to dogs. tbh Test cricket is my thing, so you might find my views on Dhobi very harsh. Who likes losing on foreign soil all the ****ing time? When you need him to play balls, he'd prefer taking a single and giving strike to the tail. Idiot.

Just see when was the last time he scored an away test century. lol *stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/p...=2;template=results;type=batting;view=innings


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2014)

Damn you Afridi ... 

- - - Updated - - -

I sense a repeat of 2007 in the 2015 World Cup  , How the F did they win the Champions Trophy  ???


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2014)

I feel 20 runs more would have given a cushion to our mediocre bowling. Rahane and Dinesh Karthik were disappointing.
@rajatgod I need to recheck who all are there in our group in the WorldCup next year. Then I will agree with you.
Indian Cricket team is looking Mediocre to me. Their pace bowlers are not consistent at all.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2014)

Group 2 : ICC WC 2015
 South Africa 
 India												
 Pakistan 							
 West Indies 							
 Zimbabwe 							
 Ireland 							
 United Arab Emirates


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2014)

ico said:


> ajayritik asked me to name flat track bullies in Team BCCI. Pujara and Kohli are the only two batsmen we have.
> 
> *Shikhar Dhawan* - Calling him a flat track bully will be harsh, but he has performed only on flat tracks till now. He is okay. But he failed in South Africa. Also failed in New Zealand ODIs. Performed fine in tests. Still starting his international career, he'll be fine. Better than Rohit Sharma.
> 
> ...



I was expecting two names so I will be talking only about them. Shikhar Dhawan and Rohit Sharma. I think Dhawan has been okish. Played couple of decent innings including the one against Sri Lanka and mind you that was not flat track.
Rohit Sharma I agree with you because I don't see him doing well in all kinds of pitches. I completely with you on this.
Murali Vijay and a bully? Are you kidding? I don't think I have seen him bullying even Zimbabwe or Bangladesh. Maybe he bullies his kids if there is anyone at home.
I agree with other observations.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> meh.. Wanted to take family out for a lunch, bro said "Tomorrow is India Pak match" .. FU Kricket!!!



You mean Fu Afridi?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2014)

^ actually he (Murali Vijay) banged Dinesh Karthik's wife. Had an affair. Dinesh Karthik divorced and married to someone else. His ex-wife is the present wife of Murali Vijay now. lol.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> There wont be any good Fast bowlers until they are in the right hands , Currently our bowling coach is someone whose highest achievement is that he is *8th highest wicket taker for Queensland* and more funnier is that BCCI is looking to replace him with Sanjay Bangar  , why they cant get someone like Wasim Akram is beyond me .
> 
> P.S. Missing Dhoni Already (The WK-Batsmen Not the Captain)
> 
> ...



Buddy, BCCI is mostly run by Non Cricketers so obviously they will try to get someone for less. I don't think Wasim Akram will agree to coach Indian Cricket team full time. 
Gary Kirsten wasn't the best player around and he had hardly any experience as coach. But he did a decent job with the Indian cricket team. So I don't really believe that the coach should be real high profile. 
I feel anybody like Saurav Ganguly or Rahul Dravid or Sachin Tendulkar or Anil Kumble good a decent job with the Indian team.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ actually he (Murali Vijay) banged Dinesh Karthik's wife. Had an affair. Dinesh Karthik divorced and married to someone else. His ex-wife is the present wife of Murali Vijay now. lol.



wait .... what ?


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2014)

^ yeah. 

Google it.


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 3, 2014)

ico said:


> hehe, I was just trying to irritate.



Nice work mod!!! Where's the dislike button???


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2014)

btw now both Dinesh Karthik and Murali Vijay are in Delhi Daredevis.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ actually he (Murali Vijay) banged Dinesh Karthik's wife. Had an affair. Dinesh Karthik divorced and married to someone else. His ex-wife is the present wife of Murali Vijay now. lol.



This news!! This wasnt in the newspapers afaik .


----------



## Makx (Mar 3, 2014)

> Murali Vijay’s present wife is the ex wife of Dinesh Karthik. Seems DK divorced her after knowing she had an affair with Vijay and got pregnant.


 
Not quite cricket | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2014)

^No Wonder that both Cricketers professional life is in doldrums esp Dinesh Kartik!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

ok so now India lost to Pakistan and srilanka...and will somehow win by afganistan and bangladesh ...how crap is this...now we can not even blame the pitch and weather conditions...its all fault of players only


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 3, 2014)

^Crap players are crap anywhere and anytime ...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

Previously we blamed team for inexperience...then lack of experience out side India...then bad form of spinners...and bad form of batsmans...then lack of speed of pace bowlers in southafrica and newzeland ....cold weather and bouncy pitches of newzeland..

Now what...bangladesh pitches are almost like India, ajmal could spin a 90 degree there and there batsman could hit 2 consequent 6 and we are still out of form out of luck


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2014)

@sujoyp if you had watched last year's ODI matches against Australia in India you would have seen 300+ scores consistently so I guess most of our batsmen have got used to those kind of pitches. Even the recent domestic games I see heavily loaded in favor of Batsmen. Not even a decent bowler around. Hence I don't think these guys are able to manage either low bounce or high bounce.
But I think most of the Indian players and too an extent Pakistan players don't come across as proffessionals. Their attitude is like ball hai to marenge for a batsman and for bowler agar pitch mein kuch hai to ball karenge. 

Forget about the pace can't we produce a single bowler whether it's spinner or pace who can bowl consistent lines. Mushkil se 5 baal ache dalte hai phir 4 ya six dete hai. I personally feel a bowler should be picked on how consistently he bowls rather than some good balls here and good balls there. Except Ashwin to an extent I don't see anybody doing well from the bowling attack. 

Shami and B. Kumar are excused because they are new players and need exposure whereas Shapoor and Talha are veterans. What can Dhoni do with these kind of bowlers?


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2014)

^^

miru bharatdesham kosam adataru.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 3, 2014)

All I could say is Twenty20 (particularly IPL) has spoiled Indian Cricket.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 3, 2014)

another reason ipl sucks is that local guys become heroes in this tournament and public subconsciously forgives our team for any failures for the rest of the year. i think this makes the players complacent as well. han thik hai do char match har gaye to kya, ipl me chauke chakke marenge aur millions ghar leke jayenge. this is the polar opposite of what used to happen in 90s when the public was unforgiving of even slight mistakes and kept the players on its toes


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2014)

ico said:


> ^^
> 
> miru bharatdesham kosam adataru.



Sorry. I didn't get the sarcasm. Will appreciate if you can elaborate.
Except the first edition of IPL I don't recollect watching any of the matches except for maybe 1-2 overs max. And I was a real harcore cricket fan. 

With regards to IPL I think there are foreign  players who have benefited from IPL. I remember how Shane Watson was able to get a good comeback into Australian team after playing some crucial innings for Rajasthan Royals. Vinay Kumar and Murali Vijay are quite successful in IPL but hardly perform at international arena. I think even Jadeja got into limelight after his innings in IPL. So I wouldn't say IPL has spoilt that much. *But one thing was bad when Sehwag had an injury and he didn't play international matches but played in one of the IPL matches being half fit. Later on he evaporated. I think similar thing happened with Zaheer Khan.*


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2014)

ico said:


> ^^
> 
> miru bharatdesham kosam adataru.



WTF!! stop using google translate!! .. you will give me heart attack or something!


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2014)

RCuber said:


> WTF!! stop using google translate!! .. you will give me heart attack or something!


lol what happened? I can construct those simple sentences on my own.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2014)

^ @ico still you didn't reply to me.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> ^ @ico still you didn't reply to me.


Was joking mate. What I meant was the state of Indian team is rubbish.

If Stuart Binny can play a match and come out with a batting average of zero and infinite bowling average, then even me or you can go and play for India.

How did Stuart Binny manage to score Mayanti Langer?!?!?! Somebody find out.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 4, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1625627_676207299082166_800272229_n.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1625627_676207299082166_800272229_n.jpg



yeh kya bhai, avatar mein tu Roger Federer hai aur aap Cricket Channel Thread mein kya kar rahe hai?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2014)

ico said:


> lol what happened? I can construct those simple sentences on my own.



WTF again!! you can understand Telugu?? how about Kannada?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> yeh kya bhai, avatar mein tu Roger Federer hai aur aap Cricket Channel Thread mein kya kar rahe hai?



hehe  ab tennis channel me koi aata hi nai to kya kare..isiliye khud bahar aa gaye.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1625627_676207299082166_800272229_n.jpg



^LoL good one ... Awesome batting by him though

BooM BooM did it again ... It is awesome to watch cricket from a neutral prespective , and look at the bangladeshi crowd they are more into cricket than Indians LOL ...


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2014)

RCuber said:


> WTF again!! you can understand Telugu?? how about Kannada?


haha, infact I can understand Kannada much more than Telugu. Can't speak properly though.  I have picked up a little Telugu only recently by watching movies. lol.

Kannada movies are crap. Lucia was good. But rest all are.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2014)

If these guys(Pak cricketers) can be given some crash course on English from Gautam Gambhir it would be good. Anyways he is not playing for India


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 5, 2014)

^ lol ...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

yesterday;s match was too much ...bangladesh scored 300+ and hit 1 century 3 half century that too against good bowling of pakistan

and then afridi hit again 27 ball 50 ...7 six ...thats great

We need afridi as batting and bowling coach .


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yesterday;s match was too much ...bangladesh scored 300+ and hit 1 century 3 half century that too against good bowling of pakistan
> 
> and then afridi hit again 27 ball 50 ...7 six ...thats great
> 
> We need afridi as batting and bowling coach .


As Bowling coach I think he is ok but batting coach only for Pujara, Dinesh Kartik,Rayudu, Rahane.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

yaah no one is now as dangerous as sehwag or yuvraj  or dhoni now a days except kohli ....it was soo exciting to see sehwag playing big shots from ball one itself...
now our openers seems soo clueless in the start...they start at 60 strike rate and slowly make innings just like a middle order batsman.
those days of watching 1st 15 overs are over with field restrictions ...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2014)

^ I have absolutely same views as you. Though I may be harping too much in past. Just think about this batting line up. Sachin and Sehwag opening, Yuvraj somewhere in Middle order and Dhoni to finish the batting line up and add Virat Kohli somewhere. Man if either two of them click then to opposition ki band baj gayee. 
Really sad to see that we don't have many attacking batsmen in our team except for Kohli and Dhawan & Dhoni. 
Rohit sharma to aaya ram gaya raam hai.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

but then what did they learn from 20-20 ...in that all the batsman need to play big shots and keep strike rate above 100 all the time.

I just hate commentators saying "Rohit sharma is the most talented youngster with a variety of shots and on his day can blast off any team" Now this thing I am hearing for last 5 years...and just saw 2-3 times he played that way ....even Ravindra jadeja is much better than Rohit

- - - Updated - - -

yess today our spinners started to spin the ball ..took 7 wickets against afganistan...ashwin got the much needed motivation  ...but afganistan could easily play our (Slow)fast bowlers

- - - Updated - - -

LOL did you saw our batting today ...even against afganistan our top notch batsman had only 70-80% strike rate..they are just scared ... gone are the days of sehwag tendulkar


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2014)

Show time Folks!


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Show time Folks!



Not yet


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2014)

What a match , Brilliant last over from Steyn , he is undoubtedly the best Bowler in all the 3 formats . Great Innings from Duminy too , who set it all up , Ross Taylor would be distraught cause this one looked like it was in the bag . Anyways , Awesome match .


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> What a match , Brilliant last over from Steyn , he is undoubtedly the best Bowler in all the 3 formats . Great Innings from Duminy too , who set it all up , Ross Taylor would be distraught cause this one looked like it was in the bag . Anyways , Awesome match .



That last moment. I want to watch it again


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2014)

BTW , Amla became bad luck brian   , Morne played well for his 50 of just 18 balls ... oh wait


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2014)

Poor Netherland, were happy when got qualified. But didn't expect this coming


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Poor Netherland, were happy when got qualified. But didn't expect this coming



Haha Lol ...


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2014)

Just imagine what Netherlands would do to Sri Lanka and India in every sport except Cricket.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2014)

ico said:


> Just imagine what Netherlands would do to Sri Lanka and India in every sport except Cricket.




This is the cricket channel ... Why should anyone talk about any other sport here except Cricket ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2014)

yaah can netherland beat us at gilli danda or chess or kabaddi ...no right  

I just hate our openers...I have almost stopped watching cricket nowdays...grrrr those two good for nothing openers of India...they start like they are playing test...I miss sehwag and tendulkar jodi soo much


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yaah can netherland beat us at gilli danda or chess or kabaddi ...no right
> 
> I just hate our openers...I have almost stopped watching cricket nowdays...grrrr those two good for nothing openers of India...they start like they are playing test...I miss sehwag and tendulkar jodi soo much



I have a feeling Rohit Sharma will sometime in future be dropped from his opening position. I don't see him lasting as opener for long. But I hope it's  not too long since we have world cup coming in under and year.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2014)

[MENTION=128514]ajay[/MENTION] rohit sharma is already playing for 7 years ...and I have never seen a person soo inconsistant and clueless then him ..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=128514]ajay[/MENTION] rohit sharma is already playing for 7 years ...and I have never seen a person soo inconsistant and clueless then him ..


Too be honest I think he is talented. However the problem lies with him is that he most of the time gets out playing lazy shots which I don't think is going to change much. 
I personally feel he should not be playing T20 since he doesn't have the knack to turn on when it's required. He takes his own time to settle down. I somehow feel that Dhawan and Rohit Sharma pair is not going to last long like say Sehwag-Sachin or Sachin- Ganguly or even Sehwag-Gambhir. 
I think Robin Uthapa is more suited to T20. I personally feel Irfan Pathan and Robin Uthapa should have been part of T20 team. They are more suited to this type of game. I don't see many batsman in the current Indian team who can change gears on will.
Virat Kohli and maybe Dhoni that's it.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

yaah virat kohli and dhoni are much dependable then others in current team ...I donno y they neglect robin uthapa in T20 ....I think all this cause of some quota system in our team regaring number of players from a particular division

BTW read today's headlines...Shrinivasan will have to resign from BCCI  SC gave the suggestion..or else SC will pass verdict to release him from BCCI post   ...hope Dhoni is not in the list of spot fixing


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yaah virat kohli and dhoni are much dependable then others in current team ...I donno y they neglect robin uthapa in T20 ....I think all this cause of some quota system in our team regaring number of players from a particular division
> 
> BTW read today's headlines...Shrinivasan will have to resign from BCCI  SC gave the suggestion..or else SC will pass verdict to release him from BCCI post   ...hope Dhoni is not in the list of spot fixing



Uthapa is not in for his inconsistancy.

I hope you arent looking to have him included in the spot fixing list is it?? 

He will never be named in such lists because that is a national shame to have the most successful Indian ODI captain to be caught doing something silly like this. And I dont think any of the senior folks or even the ones who have a regular place in Indian team have to think of doing such "money laundaring" activities. Simply because they earn in surplus


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

But south african captain was punished for that and our own azaruddin as punished ....soo if dhoni is guilty he will be punished ...but I really hope he is not guilty of spot fixing ....after all he is a matchwinner


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> But south african captain was punished for that and our own azaruddin as punished ....soo if dhoni is guilty he will be punished ...but I really hope he is not guilty of spot fixing ....after all he is a matchwinner



Times have changed isn't it? Time when Azhar did that was not such a highly paid times. Also, spot fixing is not even close to magnitude of fixing the entire match. Also, Hansie had himself caught as he confessed of being guilty. He was not in a suspect list then until he revealed it himself.

Whatever the case, any fixing is a crime and people who sell thier game (their bread winner) and the national pride must be punished no matter the magnitude of the crime.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2014)

South Africa got out of jail , Dutch gave it away ... 

England pulls of an upset , Great Knock by Hales good contribution from Morgan and then Bopara finished it of . I did not expect this at all .


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2014)

If Dhoni is proven guilty, he should be punished.


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> South Africa got out of jail , Dutch gave it away ...
> 
> England pulls of an upset , Great Knock by Hales good contribution from Morgan and then Bopara finished it of . I did not expect this at all .



Bopara has been consistent as an all-rounder.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Way Alex Hales timed his innings was absolutely brilliant , even around 11-12 over they were very far behind to come up ahead was fantastic .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2014)

ico said:


> If Dhoni is proven guilty, he should be punished.



Is he even suspected to be guilty??


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Is he even suspected to be guilty??



From what I heard in his testimonial on Meiyappan he kind of gave the bloke clean chit.
Jhuti gawahi


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2014)

WTH is this ... Is this the real Indian team or what ? We can actually afford to lose a match in the group stage , otherwise every time we have to win or have some luck going our side with NRR or other team losing to qualify . Looks like India only plays well in the tournament that matters . (ICC EVENTS)


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> WTH is this ... Is this the real Indian team or what ? We can actually afford to lose a match in the group stage , otherwise every time we have to win or have some luck going our side with NRR or other team losing to qualify . Looks like India only plays well in the tournament that matters . (ICC EVENTS)



If I'm not wrong India didn't qualify for Semifinals in the last 3 WT20. Last time it was in 2007 when it won. 
Also except for the 2000 Champions Trophy and one where the match got abandoned India have not done well in Champions Trophy either.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2014)

[MENTION=128514]ajay[/MENTION] ...now that srinivasan is being put away from BCCI ..SC will check for all wrong doings by him...if he somehow opens the mouth then Dhoni could be in danger..I heard in News that 6 of our national team players are in question ...6  ....including Dhoni, Jadeja, ashwin,raina donno who are other 2 ....y only chennai super kings players in our national team..


----------



## juliastiles406 (Mar 29, 2014)

[MENTION=128514]ajay[/MENTION] i think you are right but now our team is in semi-finals.....but the think there next match is with australia and we all know what happens when these two comes in front of each other....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If I'm not wrong India didn't qualify for Semifinals in the last 3 WT20. Last time it was in 2007 when it won.
> Also except for the 2000 Champions Trophy and one where the match got abandoned India have not done well in Champions Trophy either.



Didnt see India winning the 2011 world cup in 2010 , nor the champions trophy in 2013 and certainly not this T-20 world cup ... based on the performances of India earlier to those respective tournaments.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 30, 2014)

*OutCLASSED*


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

Aussies where playing worse then Netherlands   ....And good that Yuvi played well today ....else we were in big trouble already


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Aussies where playing worse then Netherlands   ....And good that Yuvi played well today ....else we were in big trouble already



What is happening ... cant any team put up a real fight for India  ... Ind v SA  Semi Final , hope the weather doesnt affect the game and SA put up a good show ... I think we are in for a cracker.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Mar 31, 2014)

aussies didnt even reach the 100......thought that the match was fixed....all of them giving catches...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2014)

juliastiles406 said:


> aussies didnt even reach the 100......thought that the match was fixed....all of them giving catches...


First post mein hi nautanki start ho gaya?

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> Aussies where playing worse then Netherlands   ....And good that Yuvi played well today ....else we were in big trouble already



ohh you didn't watch the Netherlands match against SriLanka before making that judgement?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

Yesterday was fun to see pakistan loosing poorly  and loved how bravo and sammy played and badree and narayan bowled...narayan's bowling is way ahead of our spinners


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

^ *Narine ...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

oops yes Narine ...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> oops yes Narine ...



 I was wondering who this narayan is


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

yaar name is sunil narine ...there players name are like that only Ravi Rampaul ...Samuel Badree  shivnarayan chandrapaul


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yaar name is sunil narine ...there players name are like that only Ravi Rampaul ...Samuel Badree  shivnarayan chandrapaul



Its shivnarine 

Why do you want to Indianize their names that they very carefully Carribeanized?? lol


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] seriously ? ShivNARAYAN ... 


Narayan , Narayan !!!  


P.S. Never Forget *Ramnaresh* Sarwan !

- - - Updated - - -

Woah ... What A Storm in a matter of minutes !!!  The ground staff people fell on the ground while running for cover ... I feel bad for laughing but ,


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

its soo sad...I thought WI will win and reach finals


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2014)

Showtime Folks!


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 4, 2014)

Funniest Cricket Moment. 
[YOUTUBE]pkuzkD9siJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> Funniest Cricket Moment.
> [YOUTUBE]pkuzkD9siJ0[/YOUTUBE]



what did dhoni say at the end ? " abe dhire dal re..chakka..( can't understand ).."

Here's another funny trolling by Msd : 
[YOUTUBE]eHDGTItk5F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2014)

MSD said "Dheere daal , ek chakka kha ke dikha" ...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 4, 2014)

So what do you think of todays match up?? Is that going to be another good bowling performance that is gonna win us the game or are we going to test our batting this time?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2014)

SA Win Toss , Bat First ... Good Atmosphere on the ground , hope the rain / hailstorm stay away .


----------



## srkmish (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh. What a player Kohli is. Sheer class and audacity. He can easily outscore sachin in ODIs if he plays that long.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2014)

lol Dhoni ! Kohli FTW ! Everyone else did their bit !

I will say once again ... OutCLASSED !


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry for those who bet on 19 over chase.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

Good match...kohli is a very good player ...very confident and can score at his will ...real matchwinner


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Yuvraj ...


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2014)

India wins.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2014)

ico said:


> India wins.



Guess who returns to troll ... 

- - - Updated - - -

Well Played Sri Lanka , take nothing away from them . The death bowling from them was just superb . Then It was just sensible batting from there on , Good Innings from Sanga . So ,It is finally farewell from Bangladesh  after Asia Cup and World T20 , We have had another amazing ICC Event . So its 3 months without any proper cricket then is the all important England Tour , this tour would be very crucial , we have to select out team for 2015 WC based on the performances here . (Also we have to get Even with England after that 2011 tour where we lost 4-0 in test and 3-0 in ODI) .


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2014)

Cricket ki haar mein, India ki jeet hai.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2014)

ico said:


> Cricket ki haar mein, India ki jeet hai.



Opposite happened today , cricket won and India lost


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2014)

India ki haar mein, Cricket ki jeet hai.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, people still see this 20-20 garbage huh! Nice


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Wow, people still see this 20-20 garbage huh! Nice


Nice try..


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thanks Yuvraj ...



dont hate him, hate the selectors


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2014)

One thing that is assured with India losing the finals is that there are no comments that this match was fixed. 
I remember how they were saying the same thing about India's win over Sri Lanka in 2011 World Cup.

Even though I'm fan of Yuvraj Singh I admit he was really patchy in the World T20 except for match against Australia.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Nice try..


Try? What? You smoking something?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

I was very sad about yuvi ...he was a different person in his prime...now he is not given any bowling, he misfields, he forgot how to hit six on leg side nor he sweeps ...he was taking singles in t20 ...he was a flop in ODI before he was dropped...he was almost flop in T20 just 1 good inning ...

And that stuppid dhoni saved Raina, himself and jadeja for donno what purpose ....he should have come down instead of yuvraj or sent raina when raina was in superb form this series ..

Anyways lost is lost ...congrats to sri lankans ....we will win in IPL


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 7, 2014)

after the chapter of Sehwag case against Sri lanka, where SL players deliberately delivered a no ball to deny a well deserve century to Sehwag, since then i dont like SL team at all even Pakistan dont do it against India, I WI would have entered semifinal, anyway

its cricket  very much unpredictable sport ever


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> dont hate him, hate the selectors



I would prefer Yuvraj singh with similar form over other already tried players like Dinesh Kartik. 
However if there are any new young players who have not been tried before then I'm ok.
I feel the selectors have been pretty good. 
Unless the Indian think tank that includes players, selection team Management sits and thinks seriously about our team's bowling resources. I think it will be repeat of 1992 , 2007 (World cup 50 over) .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Wow, people still see this 20-20 garbage huh! Nice



Yeah , T-20 Format is on my top 3 formats of the game 

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Try? What? You smoking something?



Why even bother commenting here if you don't like T-20 , and there WAS A WORLD T-20 happening  . Obviously people will talk about T-20 and not Tests ... Jeez


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yeah , T-20 Format is on my top 3 formats of the game
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Sorry my bad. I talked here as I am a cricket enthusiast, a 'proper' form of cricket I mean.
So chatter about 20-20, as long as it stays  I will stay out.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 7, 2014)

I love t20, but absolutely hate IPL. I think IPL gives a leeway for our players to keep performing bad at international level cuz they retain their images as hero in IPL Exploits. The dismal australian and england tour was soon wiped from memory cuz all were performing great in IPL. I would love it if IPL were abandoned. Sadly, that will never happen


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Sorry my bad. I talked here as I am a cricket enthusiast, a 'proper' form of cricket I mean.
> So chatter about 20-20, as long as it stays  I will stay out.



If you are referring that we don't like test , then you have something else coming your way . I like all the formats (International) , Its still cricket , its not like they are playing baseball in T-20 , I can understand the IPL Hate or Big Bash hate but no way can I understand the whole T-20 Hate . If one is a true supporter of Cricket then he/she should support all the formats , plus T-20 is a way of getting interest of more countries as it is a very short game , the countries where cricket is not popular are also discovering it and countries which do not have all the skills which are needed to play the purest form of the game (Tests)  , can show their talents in this format . This is what will help cricket advance and become more popular .


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I love t20, but absolutely hate IPL. I think IPL gives a leeway for our players to keep performing bad at international level cuz they retain their images as hero in IPL Exploits. The dismal australian and england tour was soon wiped from memory cuz all were performing great in IPL. I would love it if IPL were abandoned. Sadly, that will never happen


I feared this would happen. People would easily forget WT20 and then move on with IPL.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

@ rajat : You have no idea how big I'm a fan of cricket. But I wish this T-20 thing dies sooner the better. It will kill all the talents, it already has anyway 

A game should be played like a game, not like some circus or fashion event.

Whatever, you like it, I hate it, that's about it. But your idea that's everyone who loves cricket loves every form of it is TOTALLY WRONG and I'm confident that a million others will agree with me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> @ rajat : You have no idea how big I'm a fan of cricket. But I wish this T-20 thing dies sooner the better. It will kill all the talents, it already has anyway
> 
> A game should be played like a game, not like some circus or fashion event.
> 
> Whatever, you like it, I hate it, that's about it. But your idea that's everyone who loves cricket loves every form of it is TOTALLY WRONG and I'm confident that a million others will agree with me.



So you think a proper cricket match , played over a five day period or even a ODI which takes over 8  hrs can drive newer countries to watch cricket ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Try? What? You smoking something?



Oh you read my mind!! But I dont try to be "whacky" at people and so my polite comment on your truly outrageous ridiculing out here when you clearly know that people do follow the sport no matter the formats

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> @ rajat : You have no idea how big I'm a fan of cricket. But I wish this T-20 thing dies sooner the better. It will kill all the talents, it already has anyway
> 
> A game should be played like a game, not like some circus or fashion event.
> 
> Whatever, you like it, I hate it, that's about it. But your idea that's everyone who loves cricket loves every form of it is TOTALLY WRONG and I'm confident that a million others will agree with me.



Now this is what I said. "Nice try" in provoking people for a discussion which isnt even required unless someones post is craving for attention

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> If you are referring that we don't like test , then you have something else coming your way . I like all the formats (International) , Its still cricket , its not like they are playing baseball in T-20 , I can understand the IPL Hate or Big Bash hate but no way can I understand the whole T-20 Hate . If one is a true supporter of Cricket then he/she should support all the formats , plus T-20 is a way of getting interest of more countries as it is a very short game , the countries where cricket is not popular are also discovering it and countries which do not have all the skills which are needed to play the purest form of the game (Tests)  , can show their talents in this format . This is what will help cricket advance and become more popular .



As I said, he tried and he is succeeding


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> So you think a proper cricket match , played over a five day period or even a ODI which takes *over 8  hrs can drive newer countries to watch cricket ?*


Who cares about who watches cricket? What's the point? You don't have time to watch cricket for eight hours now, but when you were in school you did watch plenty of ODI or even test in full right? If you have to bring 'time' into a format of a game then why bother about 20 overs, let's make it 10 and call it a day, shall we?

As I said, a sports should be played how it is suppose to be played. Would you watch football if it were cut down to half an hour? Would you watch tennis if it's cut down to 15 for a game? Recently I am not even getting time to sleep properly for more than six hours due to my business, however I could save some times by, say, going to office in my underwear or night dress and that'll save me five precious minutes. Everything should be done how it's suppose to be done, the rule applies for a prestigious sports like Cricket. T-20 is a disgrace to Cricket, since the day it was born, Cricket died dude.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Who cares about who watches cricket? What's the point? You don't have time to watch cricket for eight hours now, but when you were in school you did watch plenty of ODI or even test in full right? If you have to bring 'time' into a format of a game then why bother about 20 overs, let's make it 10 and call it a day, shall we?
> 
> As I said, a sports should be played how it is suppose to be played. Would you watch football if it were cut down to half an hour? Would you watch tennis if it's cut down to 15 for a game? Recently I am not even getting time to sleep properly for more than six hours due to my business, however I could save some times by, say, going to office in my underwear or night dress and that'll save me five precious minutes. Everything should be done how it's suppose to be done, the rule applies for a prestigious sports like Cricket. T-20 is a disgrace to Cricket, since the day it was born, Cricket died dude.



And who decides "how its supposed to play"??

BTW, What is your opinion about ODI's (50 overs a side matches) then??


----------



## lywyre (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Who cares about who watches cricket? What's the point? You don't have time to watch cricket for eight hours now, but when you were in school you did watch plenty of ODI or even test in full right? If you have to bring 'time' into a format of a game then why bother about 20 overs, let's make it 10 and call it a day, shall we?
> 
> As I said, a sports should be played how it is suppose to be played. Would you watch football if it were cut down to half an hour? Would you watch tennis if it's cut down to 15 for a game? Recently I am not even getting time to sleep properly for more than six hours due to my business, however I could save some times by, say, going to office in my underwear or night dress and that'll save me five precious minutes. Everything should be done how it's suppose to be done, the rule applies for a prestigious sports like Cricket. T-20 is a disgrace to Cricket, since the day it was born, Cricket died dude.



Well, I get you feeling and totally respect your opinion.

I don't like T20 and I enjoy ODIs. I like Test the most. But they are three different formats of cricket, like sprint, hurdles and marathon. I would not say Cricket has died, but it is endangered.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Well, I get you feeling and totally respect your opinion.
> 
> I don't like T20 and I enjoy ODIs. I like Test the most. But they are three different formats of cricket, like sprint, hurdles and marathon. I would not say Cricket has died, but it is endangered.



I know what few of you are pointing out here. But this was the case when ODI cricket evolved and so was it when ODI was reduced to 50 overs a side match though there was no much media attention and hype at the time and so we know very little about the pulse of the cricketing world that had these changes undergone. 

T20 was welcomed as a batsmen game and its nothing short of skills to play a T20. Of course each format has its own required skill sets. But tell me me one thing, in the era of Sehwag's and Dhawan's, aren't we watching some glipses of a change in pattern of how a test match itself has been played?? Arent the run machines finding their way to the 5 day games and succeeding there in bits and pieces (for now)?? 

Thats what i call as an evolution and as a game cricket has evolved and so did different formats of the game. Even the greats like Sachin who denied it first did find it as a format of potential and were part of it.

Bashing a format just because one doesnt enjoy it as a viewer is senseless and ridiculing it is baseless. Watch it or leave it. 

PS:: IPL's and ICL's are ways of minting money and are purely entertainment. They are like movies based on live cricket for me


----------



## srkmish (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> T-20 is a disgrace to Cricket, since the day it was born, Cricket died dude.



I dont really agree with this. When it first commenced, it renewed interest of many people from children to aged people in England. This has given people a reason to pick up cricket as a sport in a football crazy nation like England. So for the improvement of cricket, this is great. Plus we have seen other small teams participating in this format more than other formats. So for the proliferation of cricket also, T20 is great.

And how did Cricket die when T20 emerged. We are still having Great tests and ODI Tournaments. T20 requires just a different kind of skill. And its damn entertaining.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2014)

Also to add to the T20 thing.I don't think in bilateral series these days we have lot of T20's. So I think that should be ok. 
The problem would be if T20's are replacing Test and ODI's in bilateral series.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2014)

Well done Ishant! Delivered when it was required!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 21, 2014)

Great win for indian team 

We got another good all rounder - bhuvneshwar kumar


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Both the test matches were good so far..
Bhuvaneshwar kumar has started to shine.
Good game by Ishant sharma & Murali vijay as well.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2014)

Great performance by India.

These are the test performances I crave for. This is what test cricket is all about - a contest between bat and ball.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2014)

After a long time I saw Independence Day parade. However for a change they were Indian Cricket Team rather than the regular blokes.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 17, 2014)

Indian Team have again completed test within 3 days and Earned Extra rest


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2014)

India sucks at sports.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] Nope !


----------



## srkmish (Aug 18, 2014)

Nowadays all sports are driven by money. I dont think the Indian players will be even caring about defeat overseas. They will be happy to get back to their cement pitches in india and play IPL and make money.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Nowadays all sports are driven by money. I dont think the Indian players will be even caring about defeat overseas. They will be happy to get back to their cement pitches in india and play IPL and make money.



Everytime someone talks about IPL I used to argue in the past saying IPL may not be the reason. However my opinion has changed. It's high time BCCI identifies top Test Cricketers from the Indian Cricket team and ensure they are either not part of IPL or play limited matches.
I feel the selectors missed a trick by not selecting Umesh Yadav. And also if I remember right in 2009 as well Dhoni was very stubborn on picking Jadeja for the WT20 in England and Jadeja was a big flop. With one success in Champions Trophy and an innnings in Lord's test match he again became indispensable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2014)

Kinda interesting how this thread becomes so active as soon as the Indian Cricket team start losing


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Kinda interesting how this thread becomes so active as soon as the Indian Cricket team start losing



Not necessarily losing. Please check the activity when India won the Lord's Test Match.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 13, 2014)

A golden chance missed again. Thanks to inept batting from middle and lower order batsman.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> A golden chance missed again. Thanks to inept batting from middle and lower order batsman.


Thanks to Dhobi and BCCI not liking DRS.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 19, 2014)

Still wonder a country which is fanatic of one sport can't produce a decent quick bowler who can bowl a good line and length.
I really don't see a great future for the Indian cricket team in Tests.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys where are you all?
Any comments on the recent India Vs Pak Match.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 17, 2015)

I pity Pakistan. I wish they win this world cup. Any news that comes out of Pakistan is anything but cheerful. A cricket world cup would bring some cheer for the whole population at least for a short term. Thinking positively, could also inspire youth into cricket or other sports and keep them taking wrong paths. Too optimistic? maybe.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2015)

lywyre said:


> I wish they win this world cup.


No.

Rest all is fine.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 18, 2015)

ico said:


> No.
> 
> Rest all is fine.



I respect your patriotism. I wish the same for India too. That was only wishful thinking and the sport in me. 
I prefer a neighbour in peace than our team winning the cricket world cup. Again, say it just wishful thinking.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2015)

lywyre said:


> I respect your patriotism. I wish the same for India too. That was only wishful thinking and the sport in me.
> I prefer a neighbour in peace than our team winning the cricket world cup. Again, say it just wishful thinking.


I prefer a neighbour in peace AND our team winning the cricket world cup.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

So you guys not following cricket?


----------



## lywyre (Mar 16, 2015)

I do. But seems not many in Digit follow cricket. Or, they do follow cricket but only not this thread.


----------



## amjath (Mar 17, 2015)

I follow this thread, but don't know what to say


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2015)

What a match today?
Simply Superb!


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What a match today?
> Simply Superb!



Disappointed by SA fielding, I get it they are under pressure but even though they are all experienced.

I was expecting the classic SA vs AUS match :/


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 25, 2015)

I cried when i saw all their faces with tears, what a match, i was doing night shift, came home and could not sleep entire day, it was action packed match, SA deserves a World Cup title, hope whatever curse they have with Rain, DL, or watherver, it ends here, and they at least win one World Cup in future

- - - Updated - - -

Whaterver happens, but i dont want Australia win this World Cup, they have had it four times, and India too had it twice, I wish New Zealand deserves this, they have proved themselves, but I would love to see India reach final and give a great match


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> I cried when i saw all their faces with tears, what a match, i was doing night shift, came home and could not sleep entire day, it was action packed match, SA deserves a World Cup title, hope whatever curse they have with Rain, DL, or watherver, it ends here, and they at least win one World Cup in future
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Whaterver happens, but i dont want Australia win this World Cup, they have had it four times, and India too had it twice, I wish New Zealand deserves this, they have proved themselves, but I would love to see India reach final and give a great match



Too be honest even I wanted SA to win the world cup but I didn't like some of the statements given by ABDV saying they are the best and just 3 more matches to go after pool league. On their day they can beat any team.
Hence I was rooting for NZ in yesterday's match. However after watching some of the photos of the SA Cricketers I felt bad also they gave their best except for few moments.

I don't like teams which brag and act cocky just like how Australia is doing currently. I really would love India to beat them tomorrow.

*However I don't agree with your statement that since Australia and India have won it more than once other team should win say NZ or SA. It's the team which does best on the specific day i.e. Final should win irrespective of whether they didn't win in the past or they won all their matches till Final. Do check the 1992 World cup I don't think Pakistan played that great in the initial part. *


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 25, 2015)

i want other team to win because for the good of cricket, it will popularize cricket more in other countries, other else it will be only 4 big teams in world cricket, competing with each other, 

Why ABDV said that is to have a positive approach and think like a winner, they did not said anything bad about any other team, they only said that they are best and will win, and i appreciate this, every team should think like a champion, it brings best out of players.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not quite sure I understand why the first few wickets are falling like a pack of cards (refer to Kohli & Sons). Aussies are acting cocky, but so are we, to some extent. But NZ are doing good, really good. Damn impressed with their recent performance, but I wouldn't be surprised if the other two teams lift the cup in the end.

Just want to watch a GG (good game) in the end


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 29, 2015)

Australia will win the world cup my prediction.


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2015)

5th title impressive!!!


----------

